# Medical Marijuana and Other Questions About Pot



## RadishRose

I hear it relieves pain but I don't know anyone that uses the medical kind, so I wonder if it works for arthritis pain.

It's been decades since I've smoked any, so I don't remember.

They say the chemical that produces the high is removed, but what about people who are licensed to grow it for their own medical use?

Last year The Washington post said-

  [h=1]"Legal marijuana is saving lives in Colorado, study finds[/h] 


    by Christopher Ingraham  October 16, 2017 " 

"*Marijuana legalization in Colorado led to a “reversal” of opiate overdose deaths in that state, according to [URL="http://ajph.aphapublications.org/doi/full/10.2105/AJPH.2017.304059"]new research published[/URL] in the American Journal of Public Health.*"
 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-colorado-study-finds/?utm_term=.a2f2c5e9bfbb


----------



## James

I have a relative that has a medical weed license.  The medical has very low THC (the "high" chemical) but a high CBD level (the therapeutic cannaboids in pot).  

He also grows his own from seeds that produce the same thing.  Low THC, High CBD.

Uses it for pain instead of opioids.


----------



## RadishRose

James said:


> I have a relative that has a medical weed license.  The medical has very low THC (the "high" chemical) but a high CBD level (the therapeutic cannaboids in pot).
> 
> He also grows his own from seeds that produce the same thing.  Low THC, High CBD.
> 
> Uses it for pain instead of opioids.



Interesting. So does the distribution place give him the low THC seeds? Has he said anything about it's effectiveness? Thanks for the info, James.


----------



## James

RadishRose said:


> Interesting. So does the distribution place give him the low THC seeds? Has he said anything about it's effectiveness? Thanks for the info, James.



Welcome.
He orders them through a govt approved distributor.  He used to be on high doses of oxy and is only taking the weed now.  Swears by it.  Has numerous back issues.


----------



## Gary O'

James said:


> He orders them through a govt approved distributor.  He used to be on high doses of oxy and is only taking the weed now.  Swears by it.  Has numerous back issues.


I just got back from the big city
Stopped at the new Hemp oil shop
Bought the balm and the oil
_(I've had back issues for decades
Lately, latst two weeks, pretty much seized up 24/7)_
Just rubbed a little bit of the balm on my back
Minutes later, near no pain 
Now?
Nothing I haven’t lived with for 30-40 years
A presence, but no agony, or real pain

My lady put a drop of the oil under her tongue
Again, moments later, no pain
She has had constant pain in her knees, the left one being more severe, crippling
for ages

No more

*I…..am…..EXTATIC!!! *


----------



## RadishRose

Wondering if these wonderful back pain reliefs are due to muscular relaxation and if it would work for joint inflammation. Guess I'll have to research that but if anyone has details, I'd appreciate them.

Also, Gary I didn't know it came in an oil form. That sounds better than smoking/coughing!

Then too, since recreational pot is legal in places like CO, does the retail seller have to charge sales tax on it? That would only be State tax, correct?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Wondering if these wonderful back pain reliefs are due to muscular relaxation and if it would work for joint inflammation. Guess I'll have to research that but if anyone has details, I'd appreciate them.
> 
> Also, Gary I didn't know it came in an oil form. That sounds better than smoking/coughing!
> 
> Then too, since recreational pot is legal in places like CO, does the retail seller have to charge sales tax on it? That would only be State tax, correct?



I know little to nothing about this
my buds grow the weed
I'm too naturally giddy to partake
sticking to suds

but
an ol' guy down the path mentioned hemp oil
I read a bit
I suggest you do too
the CBD stuff is across the counter, at least here

I read some testimonies
still
could'a been hired to tout

then
of late
my back has given me fits that wouldn't go away

talked with aged folks
most have said they were plagued with arthritis 

....were

my testimony is in it's infant stage

I was so relieved, while in the checkout line of a farm store, I talked with folks lined up with me

gonna say
I didn't know so many are taking it

Yes, there's an oil
to be put on or under the tongue 
or to be ingested with food

the balm is to be rubbed on the place that hurts

been about 5 hrs since I rubbed in the balm

so freaking relieved


----------



## rgp

I tried the CBD oil under the tongue ...no help. I tried three different strengths , over a three month period...  Glad it works for some.

A local woman involved in the growth & distribution of pot said that one of the problems getting our {Ohio} program rolling...pun intended ...Is the lack of doctors signing up for the training required for them to prescribe the stuff ? 

Makes me wonder if maybe they [docs] are afraid their patients will request it and it might actually work better for their patients than the pain meds they [patients] are currently on ?


----------



## Smiling Jane

RadishRose said:


> Wondering if these wonderful back pain reliefs are due to muscular relaxation and if it would work for joint inflammation. Guess I'll have to research that but if anyone has details, I'd appreciate them.
> 
> Also, Gary I didn't know it came in an oil form. That sounds better than smoking/coughing!
> 
> Then too, since recreational pot is legal in places like CO, does the retail seller have to charge sales tax on it? That would only be State tax, correct?



I live in a tax-regressive state that charges sales tax on groceries, so of course the greedy little grubbers get tax money for medical marijuana.

There is a local herb shop that sells CBD only. No scrip required. There  are a number of local dispensaries that sell THC, CBD and mixtures of  both. The people at the dispensaries are very knowledgeable about the  product they sell and they help their customers get started. They sell many varieties and blends that are effective for different kinds of pain. Beyond smoking and oils, there are edibles, teas and  numerous other means of ingestion, so don't let inhalation or someone  else's experience put you off.

My neighbor has chronic pain from a  back injury and several botched surgeries on her shoulders. When I  first knew her, she was using large amounts of opioids. She now takes a  small opioid dose along with a cannabis mixture of CBD and THC. She has to be  in pain for short periods of time before she gets her opioid  prescription refilled because if any THC shows in her labs, her nurse  practitioner at the pain clinic can't renew her prescription for opioids. THC is illegal  under federal law and opioid prescribers are concerned about jeopardizing their medical licenses. Her NP taught her how to use cannabis to supplement  the opioids and how to test clean. 

She says her cannabis and  opioid mixture, arrived at based on trial and error, cuts her pain  almost completely. I have to say she's a different person since she began using cannabis. I wouldn't ride with her before because her driving terrified me. She was as loaded as the worst drunk driver, but she's fine  now. She doesn't slur her words when she speaks and for the most part,  her decisions make sense. I can't say they did before.

Medical marijuana works well for arthritis pain. It's a matter of going to a good dispensary and getting the right kind, which differs for each individual.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am hoping to find an M.D. who prescribes it for the PTSD I have.  They have not started to prescribe it yet in Ohio but it has been approved for Medical purposes.  They are just beginning cultivation here.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Ruthanne said:


> I am hoping to find an M.D. who prescribes it for the PTSD I have.  They have not started to prescribe it yet in Ohio but it has been approved for Medical purposes.  They are just beginning cultivation here.



MDs are unlikely to touch the issue of medical marijuana unless and until they're assured it won't jeopardize their medical licenses. That's not going to happen in the foreseeable future because of the DOJ's policies.

What I can tell you is that CBD is quite effective in treating PTSD, but most people find that adding a small amount of THC is helpful.


----------



## Camper6

Medical marijuana is o.k. with me.  Anything someone wants to try to relieve pain is fine with me.

But Canada is going to legalize recreational marijuana.

I am dreading it.   

Why is Canada dumbing down ?


----------



## Gary O'

Smiling Jane said:


> I live in a tax-regressive state that charges sales tax on groceries, so of course the greedy little grubbers get tax money for medical marijuana.



I'm still too giddy in being pain free to be incredulous at the $44 I paid for the tiny tin of CBD balm

Actually, to see my lovely lady rise this morn, stroll thru the cabin without wincing, well....I'd pay more...much much more


----------



## ClassicRockr

My wife's son smoked some joints years ago, for the pain from his cancer. She swears it helped his pain, but he still passed away in his later teen years from the advancement of the cancer.

I never smoked mj for pain, only to get high, back in the mid 70's. And, even then, it was very little I smoked. 

We are making plans on a highly possible move to northern Colorado, which everyone knows recreational mj is legal. However, being on a Relocation Forum for the area, people have told me this....."unless you are looking for recreational mj, you wouldn't even know it was here. Don't smell it in the air or nothing". But, those people aren't living in Denver, they are living in a much small town an hour north of Denver. I'm sure the "smell" could be in Denver. If we do move there, I just may try the recreational, if I can't get the medical, for my arthritis pain. The pain is more of an nagging/annoying pain than anything else.

FYI, we are now taking Turmeric (vitamin supplement) daily for our arthritis pain.........and it works, for us anyway. I still have to take an 800 mg ibuprofen (VA Medical prescription) at times. My wife also takes P-5-P 50mg one a day/AM for her arthritis hand pain.......it works for her.


----------



## fmdog44

As far as pain goes I was convinced I had arthritis until I went on a diet eliminating sugar and after a couple weeks my pain in joint areas all but disappeared. Give it a try to see if it helps you.


----------



## ClassicRockr

fmdog44 said:


> As far as pain goes I was convinced I had arthritis until I went on a diet eliminating sugar and after a couple weeks my pain in joint areas all but disappeared. Give it a try to see if it helps you.



Don't know about others, but most of my pain is coming from areas of previous surgeries. We are both Diabetic II and have cut out a lot of sugar stuff, but pain still remains. Like already stated, it's not serious pain, but more of the "nagging/annoying" type. 

Also, doing some things work on some folks, while they definitely don't work on others.


----------



## Smiling Jane

fmdog44 said:


> As far as pain goes I was convinced I had arthritis until I went on a diet eliminating sugar and after a couple weeks my pain in joint areas all but disappeared. Give it a try to see if it helps you.



If I eat tomatoes today, I will have joint pain tomorrow. Same with eggplant and bell peppers, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## RadishRose

Smiling Jane said:


> If I eat tomatoes today, I will have joint pain tomorrow. Same with eggplant and bell peppers, but to a lesser degree.



Oh boy, this is the first I've heard of this!


----------



## RadishRose

fmdog44 said:


> As far as pain goes I was convinced I had arthritis until I went on a diet eliminating sugar and after a couple weeks my pain in joint areas all but disappeared. Give it a try to see if it helps you.



Thanks. I haven't heard about sugar either!


----------



## Smiling Jane

RadishRose said:


> Oh boy, this is the first I've heard of this!



I have kept a meticulous food diary for years because I've had so many digestive problems. This is the kind of thing you learn when you do that. Isn't that a trip? I've had to come to the conclusion that nightshade vegetables are not my friend.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Smiling Jane said:


> I have kept a meticulous food diary for years because I've had so many digestive problems. This is the kind of thing you learn when you do that. Isn't that a trip? I've had to come to the conclusion that nightshade vegetables are not my friend.



Yes, that is what they are called, "nightshade" vegetables that are grown underground, like potatoes. Some vegies have too much acid in them.

Wife and I have a digestive problem at night. We now will take a Digestive Gold Plus Probiotics tablet with supper. It does help. Read that peppermint also helps with digestive problems.


----------



## Smiling Jane

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, that is what they are called, "nightshade" vegetables that are grown underground, like potatoes. Some vegies have too much acid in them.
> 
> Wife and I have a digestive problem at night. We now will take a Digestive Gold Plus Probiotics tablet with supper. It does help. Read that peppermint also helps with digestive problems.



What works best for me is avoiding foods that set me off. I do natural probiotics (my favorite is the coconut milk kefir I make) and I watch what I eat.

Peppermint is quite good. I remember when I was in grammar school, I got a stomach ache and a nun took me to the convent and gave me a big spoonful of sugar mixed with peppermint. I felt better quickly.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Smiling Jane said:


> What works best for me is avoiding foods that set me off. I do natural probiotics (my favorite is the coconut milk kefir I make) and I watch what I eat.
> 
> Peppermint is quite good. I remember when I was in grammar school, I got a stomach ache and a nun took me to the convent and gave me a big spoonful of sugar mixed with peppermint. I felt better quickly.



We watch what we eat, but like some Seniors, not nearly as much as we should. We like French Fries, baked and fried potatoes way too much. Can’t get thru our hot/humid summers with Bud Light. A good margarita goes great with a Mexican dinner. 

We can’t eat candy anymore (Diabetic II), so got to have a few foods and drinks we probably shouldn’t have. Oh well.


----------



## RadishRose

Smiling Jane said:


> I have kept a meticulous food diary for years because I've had so many digestive problems. This is the kind of thing you learn when you do that. Isn't that a trip? I've had to come to the conclusion that nightshade vegetables are not my friend.



I just looked it up and I see that some people are allergic to the nightshade family of fruits and veg.


----------



## rgp

Ruthanne said:


> I am hoping to find an M.D. who prescribes it for the PTSD I have.  They have not started to prescribe it yet in Ohio but it has been approved for Medical purposes.  They are just beginning cultivation here.



See my earlier post #8


----------



## Smiling Jane

RadishRose said:


> I just looked it up and I see that some people are allergic to the nightshade family of fruits and veg.



I don't know that I have an actual allergy, but like I said if I eat tomato today, I'll pay for it tomorrow. Once in a great while I'll eat a real homegrown non-plastic tomato because I can't resist a good BLT, but I better only eat one sandwich.

Other veggies in that group have simply lost their appeal. A friend recently raved about and sent me a new recipe for moussaka and I was meh about it, although I used to love a good moussaka. I get a weird, not good flavor from peppers, which is probably a good sign to avoid them.

Another thing I don't handle well is peanuts. 

I had no idea there is research that shows an issue with nightshade causing joint pain. I have only been aware of my problem because of my food diary. Here's a link to a Livestrong article:

https://www.livestrong.com/article/478500-vegetables-joint-aches/


----------



## rgp

I don't remember exact numbers but, I read somewhere that on average <3% of the population are allergic to or effected by food allergies. Nightshade , Gluten and all the others. As such [purely opinion] on my part , I find it hard to imagine that those are leading , or even mentionable reasons for most of the conditions folks discuss.

They seem to be 'buzz-words' of late, and again [opinion] taken way out of context.

As they say...follow the money .......I went to the store just to check on the 'clean' foods...WoW! are they ever over-priced . Do not mean to be cynical but...I see connection there. What's the old saying ? Create a need....then fill it.


----------



## Ruthanne

rgp said:


> I tried the CBD oil under the tongue ...no help. I tried three different strengths , over a three month period...  Glad it works for some.
> 
> A local woman involved in the growth & distribution of pot said that one of the problems getting our {Ohio} program rolling...pun intended ...Is the lack of doctors signing up for the training required for them to prescribe the stuff ?
> 
> Makes me wonder if maybe they [docs] are afraid their patients will request it and it might actually work better for their patients than the pain meds they [patients] are currently on ?


I hope there will be some doctors that will get the training.  I see your point about the doctors not wanting marijuana to work better; makes sense.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smiling Jane said:


> MDs are unlikely to touch the issue of medical marijuana unless and until they're assured it won't jeopardize their medical licenses. That's not going to happen in the foreseeable future because of the DOJ's policies.
> 
> What I can tell you is that CBD is quite effective in treating PTSD, but most people find that adding a small amount of THC is helpful.


I have no way of getting any pot or the thc.  I wish I did.


----------



## James

Ruthanne said:


> I have no way of getting any pot or the thc.  I wish I did.



Several colleagues of mine are being treated for PTSD, Operational Stress Injuries and prefer the CBD over the anti depressants, anti anxiety protocols.  They claim virtually zero side effects with better results.

I was diagnosed with PTSD and tried the big pharma route but absolutely hated the side effects so I stopped.  Working out, counselling helps although I know that I still require "something".

Weed becomes legal here later this year which will also increase the availability of medical weed and dispensaries for it (recreational weed will only be allowed through Government run outlets).  I'll be giving it a go then.  The hassles/red tape of getting it up until now were a real PITA.


----------



## rgp

James said:


> Several colleagues of mine are being treated for PTSD, Operational Stress Injuries and prefer the CBD over the anti depressants, anti anxiety protocols.  They claim virtually zero side effects with better results.
> 
> I was diagnosed with PTSD and tried the big pharma route but absolutely hated the side effects so I stopped.  Working out, counselling helps although I know that I still require "something".
> 
> Weed becomes legal here later this year which will also increase the availability of medical weed and dispensaries for it (recreational weed will only be allowed through Government run outlets).  I'll be giving it a go then.  The hassles/red tape of getting it up until now were a real PITA.



I too intend to try full on pot for my arthritis when it becomes available. _If_ I can get a doc to prescribe that is? Although I'm not going to hang my hat on it...I hope it comes available soon.


----------



## RadishRose

A good friend of mine has stress related swelling of a blood vessel in her head, which could cause blindness or worse. It's something found mainly in older Scandanavian women, She lives on small amounts of Presdnisone, but if she stops the drug she hurts.

So far she hasn't been able to get a prescription for medical marijuana because, as her doctor said; "I'm not that kind of doctor." Others have said the same thing. I spoke of this before and things remain the same!


----------



## rgp

RadishRose said:


> A good friend of mine has stress related swelling of a blood vessel in her head, which could cause blindness or worse. It's something found mainly in older Scandanavian women, She lives on small amounts of Presdnisone, but if she stops the drug she hurts.
> 
> So far she hasn't been able to get a prescription for medical marijuana because, as her doctor said; "I'm not that kind of doctor." Others have said the same thing. I spoke of this before and things remain the same!




 Exactly what i was talking about before RR , in two ways.

 One being that docs are IMO dragging their collective feet..why?..again _opinion_ but  they know it might just work for some...and they do not want to loose that amount of prescriptions to big pharma.....follow the money. In the mean time they may be getting the ducks lined up so they have all the key players on their side in place.....follow the money.

Secondly, you mentioned your friends ethnic background, and how her condition is more common in it. Again, what effects one, may not another, conversely, what works for one may not another.


----------



## Ruthanne

James said:


> Several colleagues of mine are being treated for PTSD, Operational Stress Injuries and prefer the CBD over the anti depressants, anti anxiety protocols.  They claim virtually zero side effects with better results.
> 
> I was diagnosed with PTSD and tried the big pharma route but absolutely hated the side effects so I stopped.  Working out, counselling helps although I know that I still require "something".
> 
> Weed becomes legal here later this year which will also increase the availability of medical weed and dispensaries for it (recreational weed will only be allowed through Government run outlets).  I'll be giving it a go then.  The hassles/red tape of getting it up until now were a real PITA.


Wish I lived there!  I just got a new medicine yesterday and so far it hasn't bothered me but we will see.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Ruthanne said:


> I have no way of getting any pot or the thc.  I wish I did.



CBD isn't illegal anywhere, that I know of anyway. It does not make a person high or have any of the effects of THC, and that's why it's not illegal. It's being given to PTSD sufferers and it seems to work.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smiling Jane said:


> CBD isn't illegal anywhere, that I know of anyway. It does not make a person high or have any of the effects of THC, and that's why it's not illegal. It's being given to PTSD sufferers and it seems to work.


What is CBD?


----------



## James

Ruthanne said:


> What is CBD?



CBD are the cannabinoids found in Marihuana that are found to be therapeutic for so many problems.  THC is the psychoactive chemical in Marihuana that gives you the "high".  

In many Countries CBD is legal as long as there is no THC mixed in or only very small trace amounts.  A lot of treatments use a mixture of both {more than trace amounts of THC} which is illegal unless you have a medical marijuana license....at least that's the way it is here in the great white north.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I've said this before so I hope that doesn't bother anyone, but we have a local herb store that sells CBD with no THC. We have medical marijuana dispensaries throughout the state, but CBD by itself does not require a prescription or a medical marijuana dispensary. It's perfectly legal because there's no THC. People go there to get CBD to treat PTSD, seizure and anxiety issues. It doesn't show up in a test for marijuana, so it doesn't interfere with regular treatment by MDs and pain clinics.

Edited to add: You can buy CBD online, but be very cautious. Because the FDA refuses to oversee CBD, you might not get what you think you're buying. Do good due diligence if you want to go in this direction.


----------



## James

Smiling Jane said:


> I've said this before so I hope that doesn't bother anyone, but we have a local herb store that sells CBD with no THC. We have medical marijuana dispensaries throughout the state, but CBD by itself does not require a prescription or a medical marijuana dispensary. It's perfectly legal because there's no THC. People go there to get CBD to treat PTSD, seizure and anxiety issues. It doesn't show up in a test for marijuana, so it doesn't interfere with regular treatment by MDs and pain clinics.
> 
> Edited to add: You can buy CBD online, but be very cautious. Because the FDA refuses to oversee CBD, you might not get what you think you're buying. Do good due diligence if you want to go in this direction.



Same thing here in Canada with the non THC CBD.  Its unregulated so buyer beware.  On the medical side "with" THC its regulated but you also need a license to purchase....for now until it become "legal" sometime this summer or fall.


----------



## Ruthanne

James said:


> CBD are the cannabinoids found in Marihuana that are found to be therapeutic for so many problems.  THC is the psychoactive chemical in Marihuana that gives you the "high".
> 
> In many Countries CBD is legal as long as there is no THC mixed in or only very small trace amounts.  A lot of treatments use a mixture of both {more than trace amounts of THC} which is illegal unless you have a medical marijuana license....at least that's the way it is here in the great white north.


Thanks.



Smiling Jane said:


> I've said this before so I hope that doesn't bother anyone, but we have a local herb store that sells CBD with no THC. We have medical marijuana dispensaries throughout the state, but CBD by itself does not require a prescription or a medical marijuana dispensary. It's perfectly legal because there's no THC. People go there to get CBD to treat PTSD, seizure and anxiety issues. It doesn't show up in a test for marijuana, so it doesn't interfere with regular treatment by MDs and pain clinics.
> 
> Edited to add: You can buy CBD online, but be very cautious. Because the FDA refuses to oversee CBD, you might not get what you think you're buying. Do good due diligence if you want to go in this direction.


Thanks.


----------



## Senex

RadishRose said:


> I hear it relieves pain but I don't know anyone that uses the medical kind, so I wonder if it works for arthritis pain.
> 
> It's been decades since I've smoked any, so I don't remember.
> 
> They say the chemical that produces the high is removed, but what about people who are licensed to grow it for their own medical use?
> 
> Last year The Washington post said-
> 
> *"Legal marijuana is saving lives in Colorado, study finds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Christopher Ingraham  October 16, 2017 "
> 
> "*Marijuana legalization in Colorado led to a “reversal” of opiate overdose deaths in that state, according to new research published in the American Journal of Public Health.*"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-colorado-study-finds/?utm_term=.a2f2c5e9bfbb



Its been about 15 years since I smoked it, but before that I was all over it, and used it in all its forms: Pot, Hashish, Charas, Hash Oil, and Red Oil for a long time. I don't recall any pain relief property. Never did a thing for my headaches. I expect that for arthritis pain, the high might make it so you don't care...kinda like Nitrous oxide makes you not care what the dentist does. Don't know how the medical marijuana is in your state, but I'm pretty sure the high is not removed from the stuff here in NorCal. Considering all the different forms available, its possible there is something available like decaffeinated coffee.


----------



## Gary O'

James said:


> Same thing here in Canada with the non THC CBD.  Its unregulated so buyer beware.  On the medical side "with" THC its regulated but you also need a license to purchase....for now until it become "legal" sometime this summer or fall.


Permit me to jump in here
Wife and I have been using the CBD oil and balm for around three weeks now.
Pain free weeks
She has been so crippled up with knee pain, operations, or shots were all but inevitable
Not so now
My back was so seized up I simply could not do basic chores, or sometimes even move
Getting out of the lazy boy became a planned event
Half hr after rubbing the balm on my back, I began to feel incredible relief
Now, three weeks later, if either of us begin to feel those old pains come on, we’re droppin’ and rubbin’
No THC
No opiates
No shots
No operations
Don’t care if we have to use this stuff the rest of our lives
….lives without pain
Miracle?
Yes
Nothing short
For us

BTW, my granddaughter has dravet syndrome
Seizures
Incredible seizures
Not so with the CBD oil 

May or may not work for everyone/everything
But taking opiates doesn’t either
We use Go Green products
If anyone is considering shopping for best buys, don’t
There’s stuff on line passing for CBD oil, of which is nothing more than cooking oil

I'll be outside today
whistling while I work
and skipping


----------



## SifuPhil

Senex said:


> Its been about 15 years since I smoked it, but before that I was all over it, and used it in all its forms: Pot, Hashish, Charas, Hash Oil, and Red Oil for a long time. I don't recall any pain relief property. Never did a thing for my headaches. I expect that for arthritis pain, the high might make it so you don't care...kinda like Nitrous oxide makes you not care what the dentist does. Don't know how the medical marijuana is in your state, but I'm pretty sure the high is not removed from the stuff here in NorCal. Considering all the different forms available, its possible there is something available like decaffeinated coffee.




15 years ago pot was a very different animal. There was very little knowledge of custom blending, just "Acapulco Gold" or "Purple Haze". 

CBD wasn't even a blip on the radar. 

Things have changed quite a bit.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I live in a ‘pot state’ (Wa.) and my husband has tried it for the pain he’s in due to his cancer.    Didn’t do a thing for him, but others swear by it.   Docs refuse to rx it, but will tell him what to look for, buy, etc.   His pot was in candy form, $4.00 + per piece of candy.    He went back to pain meds rx’d by doc.


----------



## RadishRose

Wow, I guess it very well may depend on the individual- or maybe the quality. Gary and his wife are a success story. Debbie's husband, not so much.


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Wow, I guess it very well may depend on the individual- or maybe the quality. Gary and his wife are a success story. Debbie's husband, not so much.



Just like with any other medicine, it's never 100%. It could very well depend on quality, or source species, or quantity, or method of ingestion, or ...


----------



## Senex

SifuPhil said:


> 15 years ago pot was a very different animal. There was very little knowledge of custom blending, just "Acapulco Gold" or "Purple Haze".
> 
> CBD wasn't even a blip on the radar.
> 
> Things have changed quite a bit.



No doubt. We got medical marijuana, and as of this year, totally legal (until the Feds send in the stormtroopers) pot. The shops selling it have like five kinds of pot, hash, hash oil, edibles, and stuff I ain't never heard of like aerosols, CBD, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil

Senex said:


> No doubt. We got medical marijuana, and as of this year, totally legal (until the Feds send in the stormtroopers) pot. The shops selling it have like five kinds of pot, hash, hash oil, edibles, and stuff I ain't never heard of like aerosols, CBD, etc.



Yeah, I'm always waiting for the Feds to pull their Prohibition stuff again. 

There are several studies that claim that medical pot is actually superior in its benefits to CBD, that Nature intended it to be used as a whole plant, not broken down into its constituent parts. 

I'm on the fence about that one.


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> Permit me to jump in here
> Wife and I have been using the CBD oil and balm for around three weeks now.
> Pain free weeks
> She has been so crippled up with knee pain, operations, or shots were all but inevitable
> Not so now
> My back was so seized up I simply could not do basic chores, or sometimes even move
> Getting out of the lazy boy became a planned event
> Half hr after rubbing the balm on my back, I began to feel incredible relief
> Now, three weeks later, if either of us begin to feel those old pains come on, we’re droppin’ and rubbin’
> No THC
> No opiates
> No shots
> No operations
> Don’t care if we have to use this stuff the rest of our lives
> ….lives without pain
> Miracle?
> Yes
> Nothing short
> For us
> 
> BTW, my granddaughter has dravet syndrome
> Seizures
> Incredible seizures
> Not so with the CBD oil
> 
> May or may not work for everyone/everything
> But taking opiates doesn’t either
> We use Go Green products
> If anyone is considering shopping for best buys, don’t
> There’s stuff on line passing for CBD oil, of which is nothing more than cooking oil
> 
> I'll be outside today
> whistling while I work
> and skipping



Gary, 

When using the balm how much do you use, a big glob like pictured below ?

How big is the tin of balm ?


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Gary,
> 
> When using the balm how much do you use, a big glob like pictured below ?
> 
> How big is the tin of balm ?
> 
> View attachment 50279


the tin is quite small @ 25ml (smaller than a golf ball)
but, after three weeks, we have barely grazed the surface
just enough to feel it but not see it on two fingers
rub, massage on the area for a half minute or so


----------



## IKE

Thank you sir.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Thank you sir.


any time


----------



## Senex

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I'm always waiting for the Feds to pull their Prohibition stuff again.
> 
> There are several studies that claim that medical pot is actually superior in its benefits to CBD, that Nature intended it to be used as a whole plant, not broken down into its constituent parts.
> 
> I'm on the fence about that one.



It wouldn't be hard for them to do, considering ID is required to get the legal pot, and some sort of doctors card for the medical stuff.....both having your address, phone, etc. Bust the pot club, get all the nice convenient records, then start kicking in doors. Frankly, I just now looked up CBD: https://www.medicalmarijuanainc.com/what-is-cbd-hemp-oil/ It seems suspicious to me. As an ex-herbalist, I've tried every herb even remotely connected to pain relief for my headaches, and nothing came close to codeine or a megadose of aspirin. Anyway, if I decide to go back on the pot for insomnia, I'll likely stick with the plain old pot. Not the experimental sort I was when young.


----------



## SifuPhil

Senex said:


> It wouldn't be hard for them to do, considering ID is required to get the legal pot, and some sort of doctors card for the medical stuff.....both having your address, phone, etc. Bust the pot club, get all the nice convenient records, then start kicking in doors. Frankly, I just now looked up CBD: https://www.medicalmarijuanainc.com/what-is-cbd-hemp-oil/ It seems suspicious to me. As an ex-herbalist, I've tried every herb even remotely connected to pain relief for my headaches, and nothing came close to codeine or a megadose of aspirin. Anyway, if I decide to go back on the pot for insomnia, I'll likely stick with the plain old pot. Not the experimental sort I was when young.



That was pretty much a spot-on article, at least in my opinion.

I'd be interested to know why you are suspicious of it. It's been proven effective in many, many users.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I was suspicious of using it again, but after reading all the “pain-relief” articles about it, definitely not anymore. 
Smoking it was a fun thing to do back in the mid 70’s, when I smoked at times, but today, it’s all about “soothing the pain” (for wife and I, anyway).


----------



## JimW

I had posted this review in another thread where a few of us had an ongoing CBD discussion. I wasn't aware of this thread until now, thought my review might be of help to some. My wife and I both have arthritis and tried the CBD for pain relief.

CBD oil drop and balm update: 

(Using 500mg strength on both items.) 

As of today both the wife and I have stopped using the CBD oil drops.  Neither of us have noticed any real upside that warrants us to continue  taking them and the bottle is about gone. We both upped our dosage from  1/4 dropper/twice a day to 1/2 dropper/twice a day last week and both  had pretty much the same results. Both of us felt out of sorts shortly  after taking the first raised dose in the am and even more so in the pm.  It's a bit hard to describe but we just didn't feel right, we both had a  bit of a mind fog and our bodies didn't feel quite right. My wife had  these sensations a bit more intense and longer than I did. I got the  brief uptick in energy I have been getting but it faded rather quickly  and this disoriented feeling took over. It was well worth the try to see  if it worked for us, unfortunately it didn't.

As for the balm, this stuff is the real deal! Every time we've used it  on areas of pain it has given us both a high level of relief. We've used  it on our backs, shoulders, elbows and feet and it's worked every time.  The other day I aggravated the plantar fasciitis in my right foot while  walking the dogs, (anyone who has had plantar fasciitis problems knows  how painful and constant the pain can be). I put some balm on my foot as  soon as I got home and within about 5 minutes the pain was almost  completely gone. I put another round of balm on about 15 minutes later  and in no time I was up walking around close to pain free. We have  ordered two more containers of the balm and plan to keep it on hand at  all times in the future. The fact that it is an all natural product puts  it at the top of our list for pain relief. Another plus to the balm is  the dogs absolutely love it, as soon as they see or smell the balm they  are right in front of us trying to lick it off our fingers, lol.


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> Gary,
> 
> When using the balm how much do you use, a big glob like pictured below ?
> 
> How big is the tin of balm ?
> 
> View attachment 50279



Ike, I agree with Gary not much of the balm is needed for relief. The tin I purchased was $30 for one ounce, my wife and I made good use of that for over two weeks, used it daily once or twice each. The amount being used in that pic is about $20 worth, lol.


----------



## Senex

SifuPhil said:


> That was pretty much a spot-on article, at least in my opinion.
> 
> I'd be interested to know why you are suspicious of it. It's been proven effective in many, many users.



Well, my Granny always said that if something sounds too good to be true it usually is. My headaches started around when my voice changed, and since I hit puberty real early, I'd guess that was about age ten or eleven. Saw all sorts of doctors, all of them varying degrees of useless (recall a Neurologist had me going to Biofeedback for awhile!). I started doing pot around age 18 and kept on til about 15 or 20 years ago. Pot was a miracle for the chronic insomnia, and pretty good to eliminate tension and stress, but never good for much else, especially not the headaches. When I became a herbalist, I put a lot of time and effort into finding a treatment. Probably tested around fifty herbs that various sources said was the way to go. None ever panned out. The talking heads blather on, but over the years its all turned out to be just blather, empty promises, and dead ends. I don't know, guess I could at least give it a try. $40 ain't that much to gamble on finding a treatment, but at this point I'm not holding my breath. I've gotten real cynical about this sort of stuff.


----------



## Senex

JimW, can you direct me to your other "thread where a few of us had an ongoing CBD discussion."? Anything you can tell me about this balm that would help me to source it would be appreciated. Brand name? Where its sold? Price? Anything? I figure I might suspend disbelief long enough to give it a try.


----------



## JimW

Senex said:


> JimW, can you direct me to your other "thread where a few of us had an ongoing CBD discussion."? Anything you can tell me about this balm that would help me to source it would be appreciated. Brand name? Where its sold? Price? Anything? I figure I might suspend disbelief long enough to give it a try.



Hi Senex, Here's the link to where the discussion about the CBD balm and drops started. The discussion is scattered amongst Gary's awesome pics and tales of living off the grid in the Oregon wilderness. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/31353-Our-version-of-retirement-Living-a-childhood-dream?p=785001#post785001
I do suggest reading that entire thread from the beginning when you have a chance, the way Gary and his wife are spending their retirement along with Gary's craftsmanship is nothing short of amazing!

Here is the link to the balm we use, you can find the CBD drops on this site as well. I highly recommend the balm and you might have some luck with the drops. We've been using the 500mg strength and it's been working great. Good luck! 
https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimW said:


> I had posted this review in another thread where a few of us had an ongoing CBD discussion. I wasn't aware of this thread until now, thought my review might be of help to some. My wife and I both have arthritis and tried the CBD for pain relief.
> 
> CBD oil drop and balm update:
> 
> (Using 500mg strength on both items.)
> 
> As of today both the wife and I have stopped using the CBD oil drops.  Neither of us have noticed any real upside that warrants us to continue  taking them and the bottle is about gone. We both upped our dosage from  1/4 dropper/twice a day to 1/2 dropper/twice a day last week and both  had pretty much the same results. Both of us felt out of sorts shortly  after taking the first raised dose in the am and even more so in the pm.  It's a bit hard to describe but we just didn't feel right, we both had a  bit of a mind fog and our bodies didn't feel quite right. My wife had  these sensations a bit more intense and longer than I did. I got the  brief uptick in energy I have been getting but it faded rather quickly  and this disoriented feeling took over. It was well worth the try to see  if it worked for us, unfortunately it didn't.
> 
> As for the balm, this stuff is the real deal! Every time we've used it  on areas of pain it has given us both a high level of relief. We've used  it on our backs, shoulders, elbows and feet and it's worked every time.  The other day I aggravated the plantar fasciitis in my right foot while  walking the dogs, (anyone who has had plantar fasciitis problems knows  how painful and constant the pain can be). I put some balm on my foot as  soon as I got home and within about 5 minutes the pain was almost  completely gone. I put another round of balm on about 15 minutes later  and in no time I was up walking around close to pain free. We have  ordered two more containers of the balm and plan to keep it on hand at  all times in the future. The fact that it is an all natural product puts  it at the top of our list for pain relief. Another plus to the balm is  the dogs absolutely love it, as soon as they see or smell the balm they  are right in front of us trying to lick it off our fingers, lol.



I started looking at Kemp Balm online yesterday and found one that appears good. Will buy the small can and try it. Gets excellent reviews. The product is called Comfort Balm by Restorative Botanicals. Have never used "balm" for arthritis pain before, but will see.  

What kind (Brand) did you buy?


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> I started looking at Kemp Balm online yesterday and found one that appears good. Will buy the small can and try it. Gets excellent reviews. The product is called Comfort Balm by Restorative Botanicals. Have never used "balm" for arthritis pain before, but will see.
> 
> What kind (Brand) did you buy?



https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve

You might want to compare the Hemp Oil/CBD amounts in the balm you mentioned with the one I linked. It appears the one I linked has a much higher level of CBD which is what gives you pain relief. Here's the 3rd party test results for the Go green Balm, it claims a total of 21.80mg of CBD. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...0mg_Test_Results_Balm.pdf?1500956999441678506 The Comfort Balm appears to have only 2mgs of hemp extract listed in their supplement facts. https://restorativebotanicals.com/product/comfort-balm-warming-muscle-joint-salve/


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve
> 
> You might want to compare the Hemp Oil/CBD amounts in the balm you mentioned with the one I linked. It appears the one I linked has a much higher level of CBD which is what gives you pain relief. Here's the 3rd party test results for the Go green Balm, it claims a total of 21.80mg of CBD. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...0mg_Test_Results_Balm.pdf?1500956999441678506 The Comfort Balm appears to have only 2mgs of hemp extract listed in their supplement facts. https://restorativebotanicals.com/product/comfort-balm-warming-muscle-joint-salve/



Jim, just have to be careful with how these companies list their analysis. 

GoGreen lists CBD as mg/*g* (weight basis), while Comfort Balm lists it as mg/*ml* (volume basis). 

I would trust GoGreen a bit more because they offer the complete analysis.


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimW said:


> https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve
> 
> You might want to compare the Hemp Oil/CBD amounts in the balm you mentioned with the one I linked. It appears the one I linked has a much higher level of CBD which is what gives you pain relief. Here's the 3rd party test results for the Go green Balm, it claims a total of 21.80mg of CBD. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...0mg_Test_Results_Balm.pdf?1500956999441678506 The Comfort Balm appears to have only 2mgs of hemp extract listed in their supplement facts. https://restorativebotanicals.com/product/comfort-balm-warming-muscle-joint-salve/



The one you suggested is $10 more, but does have more of the pain relief ingredient than the one I was going to get. I haven't ordered yet, so, will go with the one you suggest. Thanks.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Jim, just have to be careful with how these companies list their analysis.
> 
> GoGreen lists CBD as mg/*g* (weight basis), while Comfort Balm lists it as mg/*ml* (volume basis).
> 
> I would trust GoGreen a bit more because they offer the complete analysis.



Good catch Phil. Unless I'm reading this conversion chart wrong (which I very well may be) the two are equal measurements when compared:



> How many mg/g in 1 mg/ml? The answer is 1.
> We assume you are converting between *milligram/gram [water]* and *milligram/millilitre*.
> You can view more details on each measurement unit:
> mg/g or mg/ml
> The SI derived unit for *density* is the kilogram/cubic meter.
> 1 kilogram/cubic meter is equal to 1 mg/g, or 1 mg/ml.
> Note that rounding errors may occur, so always check the results.
> Use this page to learn how to convert between milligrams/gram and milligrams/milliliter.
> Type in your own numbers in the form to convert the units!
> 
> https://www.convertunits.com/from/21.8mg/g/to/mg/ml





ClassicRockr said:


> The one you suggested is $10 more, but does have more of the pain relief ingredient than the one I was going to get. I haven't ordered yet, so, will go with the one you suggest. Thanks.



Just didn't want you to get ripped off Rocker, there are a lot of phony Hemp products out there. I can personally attest to the Go Green product.


----------



## IKE

GoGreen offers a 500mg balm for $29.99 as well as a 1000mg for $49.99......I haven't pulled the plug yet but I'll more than likely just go ahead and order the 1000mg.


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> GoGreen offers a 500mg balm for $29.99 as well as a 1000mg for $49.99......I haven't pulled the plug yet but I'll more than likely just go ahead and order the 1000mg.



Wife and I have had great results with the 500mg. I hear the 1000mg balm has a side affect of wanting to live in the woods and talk to the animals. layful:


----------



## IKE

JimW said:


> I hear the 1000mg balm has a side affect of wanting to live in the woods and talk to the animals. layful:



That's fine with me Jim, I like the outdoors and sometimes.......


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Wife and I have had great results with the 500mg. I hear the 1000mg balm has a side affect of wanting to live in the woods and talk to the animals. layful:



bastard

now I gotta go lock the gate


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> That's fine with me Jim, I like the outdoors and sometimes.......
> 
> View attachment 50353


Ike, I like animals more than people most of the time!



Gary O' said:


> bastard
> 
> now I gotta go lock the gate



I'll bring beer!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Ike, I like animals more than people most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring beer!



the gate is now open
juuuuust enough to slip in a six pack

case...of six packs


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> the gate is now open
> juuuuust enough to slip in a six pack
> 
> case...of six packs



:cheers:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Going to order the GoGreen 500mg. I trust your (Jim W) Review! 

Man, what it takes to find something for chronic arthritis pain! Mine isn’t terribly bad, but does bother me. Wife needs something like this for when her hands get painful. IOW, we both need it!

Have been using Topricin Pain Relief Cream (for arthritis and joint pain), but it just doesn’t last long. 

I want something that will help me stop needing ibuprofen so much daily. Don’t take that much, but take enough. 

Also have a VA prescription for 50mg Tramadol, to take every other day in the AM. My VA doctor may stop that prescription when I see her in three weeks.


----------



## IKE

Gary & Jim W.........It's now been proven that beer makes a feller smart too.


----------



## ClassicRockr

IKE said:


> Gary & Jim W.........It's now been proven that beer makes a feller smart too.
> 
> View attachment 50354



We drink bottles and cans of Bud Light and we sure are staying smart. In fact........very smart! LOL


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> Good catch Phil. Unless I'm reading this conversion chart wrong (which I very well may be) the two are equal measurements when compared:



Granted that works for water, I'm not sure how it works for this balm (been a while since chem class). 

TODAY'S PSEUDO-SCIENCE LESSON BY A FAILED CHEMIST

1 ml (or cm[SUP]3[/SUP]) of pure water (at 20C) weighs approx. 1 gram. 

You could have 1 gram of balm that has a _higher_ density than water, thus would take up _less_ space. 

At least, that's how I recall it ...


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Granted that works for water, I'm not sure how it works for this balm (been a while since chem class).
> 
> TODAY'S PSEUDO-SCIENCE LESSON BY A FAILED CHEMIST
> 
> 1 ml (or cm[SUP]3[/SUP]) of pure water (at 20C) weighs approx. 1 gram.
> 
> You could have 1 gram of balm that has a _higher_ density than water, thus would take up _less_ space.
> 
> At least, that's how I recall it ...



No one can tell what a balm is gonna do!


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Granted that works for water, I'm not sure how it works for this balm (been a while since chem class).
> 
> TODAY'S PSEUDO-SCIENCE LESSON BY A FAILED CHEMIST
> 
> 1 ml (or cm[SUP]3[/SUP]) of pure water (at 20C) weighs approx. 1 gram.
> 
> You could have 1 gram of balm that has a _higher_ density than water, thus would take up _less_ space.
> 
> At least, that's how I recall it ...



I would imagine if you're comparing two like products (balms) to each other, then the measurements of each would be equal.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I just ordered the 500 mg in Eucalyptus/Lavender. Will let this thread know how it does. Also, order a bottle of Turmeric w/Black Pepper from Walgreens. The bottle we have doesn't contain Black Pepper and, thru online research, found that Black Pepper is an excellent add-on to Turmeric. The Black Pepper makes the Turmeric work faster.


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> I would imagine if you're comparing two like products (balms) to each other, then the measurements of each would be equal.



I think it would depend upon their ingredients. 

A balm with more solids would weigh more (have higher density) than one that is more liquid. 

Now, granted, we're probably talking very small differences in the case of a small tin, but when it comes to an analysis of CBD content that small difference could make a world of difference.


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> I just ordered the 500 mg in Eucalyptus/Lavender. Will let this thread know how it does. Also, order a bottle of Turmeric w/Black Pepper from Walgreens. The bottle we have doesn't contain Black Pepper and, thru online research, found that Black Pepper is an excellent add-on to Turmeric. The Black Pepper makes the Turmeric work faster.



Good luck with it Rocker, I hope it works for you.



SifuPhil said:


> I think it would depend upon their ingredients.
> 
> A balm with more solids would weigh more (have higher density) than one that is more liquid.
> 
> *Now, granted, we're probably talking very small differences in the case of a small tin, but when it comes to an analysis of CBD content that small difference could make a world of difference.*



In this case with one measurement at 21.8 and the other at 2, I would feel pretty confident in saying that the one that contains 21.8 has more CBD than the other. So confident that I would bet your house on it.


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimW said:


> Good luck with it Rocker, I hope it works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case with one measurement at 21.8 and the other at 2, I would feel pretty confident in saying that the one that contains 21.8 has more CBD than the other. So confident that I would bet your house on it.



“i’d bet your house on it”....good one. Haven’t heard that one in a long time.

Love the humor we have on this forum!


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> In this case with one measurement at 21.8 and the other at 2, I would feel pretty confident in saying that the one that contains 21.8 has more CBD than the other. So confident that I would bet your house on it.



But that's my point - are they measuring the same thing using the same units of measure? I highly doubt it, not with an order of magnitude difference in CBD content.

We might be measuring seagulls vs. puppy dogs. 

And please - DO bet my house. I don't like it here - I can move in with you after you win the bet.


----------



## ClassicRockr

SifuPhil said:


> But that's my point - are they measuring the same thing using the same units of measure? I highly doubt it, not with an order of magnitude difference in CBD content.
> 
> We might be measuring seagulls vs. puppy dogs.
> 
> And please - DO bet my house. I don't like it here - I can move in with you after you win the bet.



Definitely like that response.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> *But that's my point - are they measuring the same thing using the same units of measure?* I highly doubt it, not with an order of magnitude difference in CBD content.
> 
> We might be measuring seagulls vs. puppy dogs.
> 
> And please - DO bet my house. I don't like it here - I can move in with you after you win the bet.



Yes, CBD and Hemp extract are considered the same thing and it's already been shown that the two units of measure are in fact equal density measurements. I'm still trying to figure out how you moving in with me would equate to my winning the bet?


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> Yes, CBD and Hemp extract are considered the same thing ...



Actually they are not.

Hemp "extract" can mean any of over 80 different phyto-cannabinoid compounds - CBD, CBC, CBG, CBN, amino acids, carbohydrates, chlorophyll, ketones, etc. 

CBD is just _one_ of the possible extracts.



> ... and it's already been shown that the two units of measure are in fact equal density measurements.



How has that been shown? For water, yes, but not for these two samples. 



> I'm still trying to figure out how you moving in with me would equate to my winning the bet?



Well, if _you're_ betting _my_ house then _I_ should be able to move in with _you_ when you win the bet. 

Think of all the stimulating conversations we could have about CBD.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Actually they are not.
> 
> Hemp "extract" can mean any of over 80 different phyto-cannabinoid compounds - CBD, CBC, CBG, CBN, amino acids, carbohydrates, chlorophyll, ketones, etc.
> 
> CBD is just _one_ of the possible extracts.
> 
> 
> 
> How has that been shown? For water, yes, but not for these two samples.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if _you're_ betting _my_ house then _I_ should be able to move in with _you_ when you win the bet.
> 
> Think of all the stimulating conversations we could have about CBD.



Correct that CBD oil is just one of the possible extracts from a hemp plant, I should have worded that differently. However, I have posted the conversion chart that shows the two measurements to be equal to each other when comparing like items. Of course they might not be equal when comparing a surf board to a pineapple, I'd think that to be common sense. In this case the comparison was made between two balms that are like products and the comparison clearly shows that one balm contained a lot more CBD oil than the other. There is only one balm out of the two that actually claims CBD oil as an ingredient, the other claims "Naturally Grown Hemp CO2 Extract - 2 mg/ml broad spectrum phytocompounds." as it's ingredient, so it may not even be CBD oil. Based on your post of how many different phytocompounds there are, the odds are very good that this product contains little to no CBD oil. Either way the balm containing 21.8 mg/g of CBD oil has a lot more CBD oil in it than the other, that is a fact. It doesn't matter how you want to mince words or change the focus of the conversation, my original statement is true and has been backed up with the scientific numbers listed by the manufacturers of the products. If you'd like to refute that further, please do so with some other numbers that say it isn't so. Show me how it would be possible for the balm that claims to contain "Naturally Grown Hemp CO2 Extract - 2 mg/ml broad spectrum phytocompounds." has more CBD oil than the balm that claims to contain 21.8 mg/g of CBD oil. 

I've already got your house rented, so I suppose you could stay in the shed, I'll even let you use the Loo.


----------



## RadishRose

Unless it's regulated by the FDA, you don't really know what strengths you're getting.


----------



## ClassicRockr

RadishRose said:


> Unless it's regulated by the FDA, you don't really know what strengths you're getting.



There are those that really won't care, or think about "strengths". All they want is relief.


----------



## SifuPhil

ClassicRockr said:


> There are those that really won't care, or think about "strengths". All they want is relief.



Oh, good. 

I've got some balm that is guaranteed to give you relief. Sorry, I can't list the ingredients, but it's only $9.99/lb! 

See the slippery slope? You have to care _somewhat_ what you're getting, otherwise why bother?


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> Correct that CBD oil is just one of the possible extracts from a hemp plant, I should have worded that differently. However, I have posted the conversion chart that shows the two measurements to be equal to each other when comparing like items. Of course they might not be equal when comparing a surf board to a pineapple, I'd think that to be common sense. In this case the comparison was made between two balms that are like products and the comparison clearly shows that one balm contained a lot more CBD oil than the other. There is only one balm out of the two that actually claims CBD oil as an ingredient, the other claims "Naturally Grown Hemp CO2 Extract - 2 mg/ml broad spectrum phytocompounds." as it's ingredient, so it may not even be CBD oil. Based on your post of how many different phytocompounds there are, the odds are very good that this product contains little to no CBD oil. Either way the balm containing 21.8 mg/g of CBD oil has a lot more CBD oil in it than the other, that is a fact. It doesn't matter how you want to mince words or change the focus of the conversation, my original statement is true and has been backed up with the scientific numbers listed by the manufacturers of the products. If you'd like to refute that further, please do so with some other numbers that say it isn't so. Show me how it would be possible for the balm that claims to contain "Naturally Grown Hemp CO2 Extract - 2 mg/ml broad spectrum phytocompounds." has more CBD oil than the balm that claims to contain 21.8 mg/g of CBD oil.



I give up. 

I've tried to show how two balms, no matter their advertised claims, can be like night and day _when scientifically measured_. 

For whatever reason, my efforts have failed.

I wish you continued luck with your compound.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> I give up.
> 
> I've tried to show how two balms, no matter their advertised claims, can be like night and day _when scientifically measured_.
> 
> For whatever reason, my efforts have failed.
> 
> I wish you continued luck with your compound.



No worries Phil, you can still live in my shed.


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> No worries Phil, you can still live in my shed.



Thanks, I look forward to it.


----------



## RadishRose

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, good.
> 
> I've got some balm that is guaranteed to give you relief. Sorry, I can't list the ingredients, but it's only $9.99/lb!
> 
> See the slippery slope? You have to care _somewhat_ what you're getting, otherwise why bother?



Oh Really? Well I've got a better balm. While it is $19.99 a lb, it's better, new and improved and works _fast_!

Unsolicited Testimonies: 

- best balm ever, J.C. Smith, Idaho
- no more pain! B.S. Johnson, Frog, MO
- a bargain at twice the price, K.F. Chicken, Los Angeles, CA

Order Now!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Oh Really? Well I've got a better balm. While it is $19.99 a lb, it's better, new and improved and works _fast_!
> 
> Unsolicited Testimonies:
> 
> - best balm ever, J.C. Smith, Idaho
> - no more pain! B.S. Johnson, Frog, MO
> - a bargain at twice the price, K.F. Chicken, Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Order Now!



Oh, yeah? Well, well ...

I can do *laying on of hands* for only *$49.95*,

*BUT WAIT - THAT'S NOT ALL!
*
Order my hands within the next 9 minutes and you'll receive this FREE Saint Philly Medal (only pay extra S&H)



3-day money back guarantee!


----------



## Wandrin

I wonder if CBD would be stronger and/or more effective if purchased through a reputable medical marijuana dispensary versus regular stores?


----------



## SifuPhil

Wandrin said:


> I wonder if CBD would be stronger and/or more effective if purchased through a reputable medical marijuana dispensary versus regular stores?



Good point. 

Your chances of getting a "clean" product would probably be better, and perhaps the employees might be able to help you choose, but I'm sure they'd charge a premium for it. Again, you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## SeaBreeze

JimW said:


> Here is the link to the balm we use, you can find the CBD drops on this site as well. I highly recommend the balm and you might have some luck with the drops. We've been using the 500mg strength and it's been working great.



Jim, I may be interested in getting some of the balm for pain in the future.  Medical and recreational is legal where I live, but after doing an online search for a balm, I didn't see any that had the mg amounts, and some had menthol and things like that just like Ben Gay.....something I want to avoid.  I'd prefer to buy from a dispensary rather than online, but I don't want a weak product.

I noticed there was a 1,000mg strength, I think I would go with that one.  Have you ever used the stronger version of the balm from GoGreen?  Since it's been recommended, I'd probably try that brand first.  I'm just getting over a back strain/sprain that's been causing me pain coming up on a couple of weeks now.  I don't need the balm right now, but I'd like to have something of quality on hand if needed.


----------



## RadishRose

Wandrin said:


> I wonder if CBD would be stronger and/or more effective if purchased through a reputable medical marijuana dispensary versus regular stores?



If the product would be regulated by the FDA, it would at least be a truthful list of ingredients and their amounts.

Gosh, my shoulder wishes it had some right now.


----------



## rgp

Oddly enough I just went to the health store this afternoon, to look into vitamin "B" Talked with the woman, it sounded better than another doc..so I bought [for an energy  boost] 

I asked about [her brand] of CBD. She of course said it was superior to others out there. Last year I tried 3 months worth [3 bottles] 250 & 500 mg . I felt no change / help. 

If this vitamin "B" she pitched performs as she it should / would? Then I may give her brand of CBD a try. 

She provided me with a few sheets of info on it, which I will read tomorrow. 
If ya'all here are interested?...I'll post the product name.


----------



## SeaBreeze

rgp said:


> Oddly enough I just went to the health store this afternoon, to look into vitamin "B" Talked with the woman, it sounded better than another doc..so I bought [for an energy  boost]
> 
> I asked about [her brand] of CBD. She of course said it was superior to others out there. Last year I tried 3 months worth [3 bottles] 250 & 500 mg . I felt no change / help.
> 
> If this vitamin "B" she pitched performs as she it should / would? Then I may give her brand of CBD a try.
> 
> She provided me with a few sheets of info on it, which I will read tomorrow.
> If ya'all here are interested?...I'll post the product name.



I'm surprised they sell CBD at a regular health food store, what brand was it...just curious.  I take vitamin B-50 (Solaray brand), and I have vitamin B-12 sublinguals that I take now and then (Source Naturals brand)....vitamin B is supposed to be good for nerves, energy, etc.


----------



## Keesha

Here in Canada, it became legal for medical purposes in 2001. I’m licensed to grow and process my own for the relief of anxiety, P.S.T.D. as well as arthritis and it works effectively. I built a greenhouse out of western red cedar and grow from spring to fall. Once harvested I make my own canna oil and canna butter for ingesting. Yes I get to make my own choices about how I wish to medicate myself and get to control my own potency. 
I make my own canna treats and oil capsules. 


This summer marijuana will be legalized federally in Canada for recreationally purposes also. 
I’ve been using since 1976 and growing since 1992. 
This is the only prescription I take and I have ZERO shame in it.


Yes its still controversial but people are becoming better educated. There’s never been a single death due to cannabis, but can’t say that about all the other pharmaceutical drugs put there by the medical establishment. 
The world is changing. 

Gotta love Canada.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> As far as pain goes I was convinced I had arthritis until I went on a diet eliminating sugar and after a couple weeks my pain in joint areas all but disappeared. Give it a try to see if it helps you.




You are absolutely right. Food is either inflammatory or anti inflammatory and sugar is the biggest  culprit to creating inflammation and inflammation causes pain. It beem known to cause a pH imbalance which can encourage cancerous cells. 



Turmeric has been known to work wonders on arthritis as well as very diluted apple cider vinegar. I use both. 
I still love my canna cookies though


----------



## JimW

SeaBreeze said:


> Jim, I may be interested in getting some of the balm for pain in the future.  Medical and recreational is legal where I live, but after doing an online search for a balm, I didn't see any that had the mg amounts, and some had menthol and things like that just like Ben Gay.....something I want to avoid.  I'd prefer to buy from a dispensary rather than online, but I don't want a weak product.
> 
> I noticed there was a 1,000mg strength, I think I would go with that one.  Have you ever used the stronger version of the balm from GoGreen?  Since it's been recommended, I'd probably try that brand first.  I'm just getting over a back strain/sprain that's been causing me pain coming up on a couple of weeks now.  I don't need the balm right now, but I'd like to have something of quality on hand if needed.



Hi Seabreeze,

The main reason we went with the 500mg balm first was price. The 1000mg container is $15 more than the 500mg, when you're only talking a 1oz container $50 is pretty pricey. We figured we'd try the 500mg first to see if it works at all, then if we needed to go up in strength we would. Both my wife and I are experiencing a high level of pain relief from the 500mg for both muscle and joint pain, so we figured we'd stick with that for now. We both average about 4 to 6 hours pain relief from one application. It doesn't take a lot of balm to treat an area, just a small dollop on your finger tip to rub in. We are using the "calming purple" balm, it has a pleasant (not overpowering) smell and isn't oily which are both pluses. There is no menthol smell or warming affect, which we like. I can't say anything about the lavender scent because I haven't purchased it. We are finding that a 1oz container will last us about 3 to 4 weeks if we use it sparingly, around 2 weeks if we use it a lot. My wife uses it on her lower back in the am and the pm daily. It gives her a lot of relief and helps her sleep better at night. I've used it to help with my arthritis joint pain with success as well.

I believe Gogreen products are sold at dispensaries, I think that's where Gary got his in Oregon and that's how I found out about it. The main reason I went with the GoGreen product was Gary's recommendation, also after doing a little research online I found that the GoGreen products contain one of the highest concentrations of CBD for the price. I found some balms and drops that were around $100 per oz. Also GoGreen lists independent third party test results on their site which made me feel more comfortable about the truthfulness of their ingredients. Their customer service is pretty good too. I've used the online chat twice with good results.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> If the product would be regulated by the FDA, it would at least be a truthful list of ingredients and their amounts.
> 
> Gosh, my shoulder wishes it had some right now.



Not regulated per se, but the FDA has its claws into the CBD market nonetheless. They're going after quite a few CBD vendors. 

Warning Letters and Test Results for CBD-Related Products


----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm surprised they sell CBD at a regular health food store, what brand was it...just curious.  I take vitamin B-50 (Solaray brand), and I have vitamin B-12 sublinguals that I take now and then (Source Naturals brand)....vitamin B is supposed to be good for nerves, energy, etc.



   The brand of CBD is local ..Queen City Hemp...surprises me as much of the greater Cincinnati area is still on the conservative side .

  It comes in 250,500, & 750 MG strengths....@ this particular store prices range from $39.95, $74.95, & $99.95 accordingly. They have a web site...

QueenCityHemp.com......haven't researched it yet myself, but will today.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> The brand of CBD is local  .



I like to get things locally
support the community
face time
....face time is good when returning something


----------



## DCF

It is an effective pain reliever and if you get a strain with a high percentage of CBD, you won't get loopy.  I did a film on marijuana and the need for proper research on the plants potential.  You can see it here: https://www.amazon.com/Life-Me-Betw...pID=51pVBhksx6L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Keesha

Here ‘s an interesting link of pharmaceutical drugs that use cannabis 
https://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000883


----------



## SifuPhil

Keesha said:


> Here ‘s an interesting link of pharmaceutical drugs that use cannabis
> https://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000883



Interesting, indeed.

Yet cannabis remains a Schedule I drug here (with the exceptions noted in the article, i.e. Marinol, etc)


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, we are certainly hoping that this GoGreen Balm will help us, but until we try it, the feeling is only "hoping".


----------



## DCF

*Problem*



SifuPhil said:


> Interesting, indeed.
> 
> Yet cannabis remains a Schedule I drug here (with the exceptions noted in the article, i.e. Marinol, etc)



Yes, that is exactly the problem. It puts an almost insurmountable barrier in the way of real research.


----------



## Keesha

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah? Well, well ...
> 
> I can do *laying on of hands* for only *$49.95*,
> 
> *BUT WAIT - THAT'S NOT ALL!
> *
> Order my hands within the next 9 minutes and you'll receive this FREE Saint Philly Medal (only pay extra S&H)
> 
> View attachment 50403
> 
> 3-day money back guarantee!



layful:....lol!


----------



## RadishRose

SifuPhil said:


> Not regulated per se, but the FDA has its claws into the CBD market nonetheless. They're going after quite a few CBD vendors.
> 
> Warning Letters and Test Results for CBD-Related Products



Thanks Phil

"
  FDA has tested the chemical content of cannabinoid compounds in some of the products, and many were found to not contain the levels of CBD they claimed to contain.

That's Natural!    CO    cbdoil.life
Stanley Brothers    CO    cwhemp.com
Natural Alchemist    NV    cbd-now.com
Green Roads Health    FL    greenroadshealth.com"

I wish they'd do that for some of these vitamin supplements that I blindly take.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Here ‘s an interesting link of pharmaceutical drugs that use cannabis
> https://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000883



Good for you Keesha and I love your greenhouse.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Good for you Keesha and I love your greenhouse.


Thank you Raddish Rose. I LOVE my greenhouse also. It’s like my woman’s cave but with sunlight.


----------



## rgp

Well I did start researching that 'local' CBD, and early in realized it was the same brand that I had tried over a year ago...with no result.

Not knocking the product, as what does not work for me may work well for another. Just sharing information.........back to the drawing board.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Got the GoGreen 500mg Balm yesterday in the mail. The Eucalyptus/Lavender smells good. Used it last night on my one shoulder, but pain only went away for three hours. Reapplied at 9:30PM, and right now, 10:47AM Easter morning, no pain has returned. During breakfast, will be taking my 500mg Turmeric capsule. Will see, thru the day, just how long I can go without taking an 800mg ibuprofen or reapply the balm. Would really rather reapply the balm than take the ibuprofen. IOW, so far, the Balm seems to be working fine........time will tell.

Wondering, for the person using this, how many times a day do you apply some to an affected area?


----------



## IKE

Pls keep us posted on how you feel the balm works CR


----------



## ClassicRockr

IKE said:


> Pls keep us posted on how you feel the balm works CR



One thing I can say right now, it's doesn't work completely. IOW, the balm has to be applied more than once during the day. At noon, during lunch, I had to apply some, then, when I ate lunch at 2PM, took a Turmeric capsule, instead of an ibuprofen. So far, the shoulder is doing ok, but will have to see how long the "achy/nagging" pain stays away. 

One thing for sure, it's not the perfect solution to my arthritis pain, but it helps. Have the Turmeric, with Black Pepper, coming in soon. Will let you folks know how that works. Will use the balm, but not sure if we will reorder when used up.


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> Got the GoGreen 500mg Balm yesterday in the mail. The Eucalyptus/Lavender smells good. Used it last night on my one shoulder, but pain only went away for three hours. Reapplied at 9:30PM, and right now, 10:47AM Easter morning, no pain has returned. During breakfast, will be taking my 500mg Turmeric capsule. Will see, thru the day, just how long I can go without taking an 800mg ibuprofen or reapply the balm. Would really rather reapply the balm than take the ibuprofen. IOW, so far, the Balm seems to be working fine........time will tell.
> 
> *Wondering, for the person using this, how many times a day do you apply some to an affected area?*



Please read my review below that I posted previously. Any balm is only going to last a limited time, we're averaging about 4 to 6 hours per application which is pretty good for a topical application. This isn't meant to be a cure all, but it has been a big help in pain relief for my wife and I.



JimW said:


> Hi Seabreeze,
> 
> The main reason we went with the 500mg balm first was price. The 1000mg  container is $15 more than the 500mg, when you're only talking a 1oz  container $50 is pretty pricey. We figured we'd try the 500mg first to  see if it works at all, then if we needed to go up in strength we would. * Both my wife and I are experiencing a high level of pain relief from  the 500mg for both muscle and joint pain, so we figured we'd stick with  that for now. We both average about 4 to 6 hours pain relief from one  application.* It doesn't take a lot of balm to treat an area, just a  small dollop on your finger tip to rub in. We are using the "calming  purple" balm, it has a pleasant (not overpowering) smell and isn't oily  which are both pluses. There is no menthol smell or warming affect,  which we like. I can't say anything about the lavender scent because I  haven't purchased it. We are finding that a 1oz container will last us  about 3 to 4 weeks if we use it sparingly, around 2 weeks if we use it a  lot. My wife uses it on her lower back in the am and the pm daily. It  gives her a lot of relief and helps her sleep better at night. I've used  it to help with my arthritis joint pain with success as well.
> 
> I believe Gogreen products are sold at dispensaries, I think that's  where Gary got his in Oregon and that's how I found out about it. The  main reason I went with the GoGreen product was Gary's recommendation,  also after doing a little research online I found that the GoGreen  products contain one of the highest concentrations of CBD for the price.  I found some balms and drops that were around $100 per oz. Also GoGreen  lists independent third party test results on their site which made me  feel more comfortable about the truthfulness of their ingredients. Their  customer service is pretty good too. I've used the online chat twice  with good results.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## ClassicRockr

What I'm trying to do is figure out which has the best "pain relief" for the most hours..........the GoGreen Hemp Balm or Topricin Pain Relief Cream (specifically for arthritis and joint pain) that has eleven different things in it for different types of pain. The Topricin is available in CVS stores and is $10 less than the GoGreen which has to be ordered online. 

Both are good-to-very good, not long lasting, but still good. 

Of course, the VA prescription 50mg Tramadol, which is the lowest mg strength there is,  is excellent at relieving the pain, but only for around 4 hours. Only take one of these in the morning, then comes the ibuprofen (if needed). The Tramadol also adds somewhat of a "high" to me........like I was the Ever Ready Bunny. IOW, it keeps me going, going and more going.

Haven't got the Turmeric with Black Pepper yet, but looking for to trying it. 


The other thing I use, again VA prescribed, are 800mg ibuprofen tablets.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Please read my review below that I posted previously. Any balm is only going to last a limited time, we're averaging about 4 to 6 hours per application which is pretty good for a topical application. This isn't meant to be a cure all, but it has been a big help in pain relief for my wife and I.


Ive got to agree with this. Relief from 4 to 6 hours is normal for ANY type of balm. It’s meant for temporary relief only


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> Ive got to agree with this. Relief from 4 to 6 hours is normal for ANY type of balm. It’s meant for temporary relief only



Doesn't say "Temporary Relief" anywhere on the can. I know it won't fix arthritis pain, but I thought the balm would last longer than it did.


----------



## SifuPhil

Compared to the drawbacks of Tramadol, I would welcome the use of the balm no matter how many times I had to apply it.

Along with a long list of side effects, Tramadol has a high risk of dependence and addiction, and quitting it brings on some severe withdrawal symptoms. 

As has been said, balms are usually short-term pain relief compounds. I don't quite understand why applying it several times a day would be a bother.


----------



## ClassicRockr

SifuPhil said:


> Compared to the drawbacks of Tramadol, I would welcome the use of the balm no matter how many times I had to apply it.
> 
> Along with a long list of side effects, Tramadol has a high risk of dependence and addiction, and quitting it brings on some severe withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> As has been said, balms are usually short-term pain relief compounds. I don't quite understand why applying it several times a day would be a bother.



Taking only one 50mg Tramadol every other day isn’t going to get me addicted or anything. My VA doctor wouldn’t prescribe it if it would. But, she may not give me any more refills after this month, so need to find some other kind of relief. Don’t want to take ibuprofen on a daily basis either, but. 

Won’t be able to afford the balm the rest of my life. 
The Turmeric 500mg is good stuff also.


----------



## SeaBreeze

JimW said:


> Hi Seabreeze,
> 
> The main reason we went with the 500mg balm first was price. The 1000mg container is $15 more than the 500mg, when you're only talking a 1oz container $50 is pretty pricey. We figured we'd try the 500mg first to see if it works at all, then if we needed to go up in strength we would. Both my wife and I are experiencing a high level of pain relief from the 500mg for both muscle and joint pain, so we figured we'd stick with that for now. We both average about 4 to 6 hours pain relief from one application. It doesn't take a lot of balm to treat an area, just a small dollop on your finger tip to rub in. We are using the "calming purple" balm, it has a pleasant (not overpowering) smell and isn't oily which are both pluses. There is no menthol smell or warming affect, which we like. I can't say anything about the lavender scent because I haven't purchased it. We are finding that a 1oz container will last us about 3 to 4 weeks if we use it sparingly, around 2 weeks if we use it a lot. My wife uses it on her lower back in the am and the pm daily. It gives her a lot of relief and helps her sleep better at night. I've used it to help with my arthritis joint pain with success as well.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!



Thanks Jim, I ordered the 1,000 mg strength this weekend and it arrived today.  My back strain is pretty much gone, just slight pain, so I didn't want to waste the balm on my back until I really need it for a more painful time.  I did use a tiny amount at the base area of my spine where I had been having pain, and I have to say I felt an improvement, not completely gone but much better.  Going to hold off using any more until I really need it.

In the meantime, my husband has some issues now and then with his leg muscles, etc.  He will use it the next time he needs to relieve some pain and I'll report here on our results.  I put it on my back 6 hours ago, and it still seems to be effective.

I've used all the OTC balms/rubs in the past, including Toprecin, and none of them really gave results.  For my Plantar Fasciitis a long time ago, magnesium oil was very effective in relieving the ligament tightness and pain.  I do take Turmeric and pepper almost daily as a preventative for inflammation along with other benefits.  I always prefer natural remedies to any prescription drugs, so far it's been working for me, less side effects and kinder to your body.


----------



## JimW

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Jim, I ordered the 1,000 mg strength this weekend and it arrived today.  My back strain is pretty much gone, just slight pain, so I didn't want to waste the balm on my back until I really need it for a more painful time.  I did use a tiny amount at the base area of my spine where I had been having pain, and I have to say I felt an improvement, not completely gone but much better.  Going to hold off using any more until I really need it.
> 
> In the meantime, my husband has some issues now and then with his leg muscles, etc.  He will use it the next time he needs to relieve some pain and I'll report here on our results.  I put it on my back 6 hours ago, and it still seems to be effective.
> 
> I've used all the OTC balms/rubs in the past, including Toprecin, and none of them really gave results.  For my Plantar Fasciitis a long time ago, magnesium oil was very effective in relieving the ligament tightness and pain.  I do take Turmeric and pepper almost daily as a preventative for inflammation along with other benefits.  I always prefer natural remedies to any prescription drugs, so far it's been working for me, less side effects and kinder to your body.



You're welcome Seabreeze. Glad to hear you've had some success with the balm, look forward to reading future reviews. I tweaked my plantar fasciitis in my right foot last week and have been using the balm along with ice and have seen a big decrease in the pain. Out of all the injuries I've experienced in my life, the plantars fasciitis is probably the most nagging and aggravating one of them all, about twice a year it comes back to remind me it's still there.


----------



## Keesha

Why do people make instant judgments towards people who use cannabis?
Is there ‘still’ the misguided belief that it is the gateway to all other drugs and if you are using cannabis, then you must be using other drugs also ; therefore you cannot possibly be a productive person to society?


Why is it STILL so stigmatized and will this ever change? 


There have been many times in my life that I have stopped using for this very reason. People’s judgments can be very harsh and cruel once they discover you are a cannabis user yet if I were to have taken the doctors advice, I’m not sure if I’d be alive and functioning today. Some of the prescriptions I’ve been given have rendered me useless both physically and mentally where I haven’t been able to function whatsoever yet these drugs are, not only viewed as safe and effective but socially acceptable. Are we really all conditioned to believe this BS?


I made my post stating I’m a cannabis user because I’m proud that I got off the man made pharmaceuticals drugs that were destroying my mind and body. 
Aren’t we past needing to hide this information?


Does stating that one uses cannabis instantly make them a ‘bad’ person?


What are your thoughts?


----------



## SifuPhil

The old Harry Anslinger quote from nearly a century ago comes to mind:



> “There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are  Negroes, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music,  jazz and swing result from marijuana use. This marijuana causes white  women to seek ****** relations with Negroes, entertainers and any  others.”



Unfortunately this quote resonated with the xenophobes of the time and carried on for many decades. 

The term "marijuana" has come to be associated with the idea that cannabis is a dangerous and addictive intoxicant, not a healing plant. The actions of the DEA in making it a Schedule I drug (with no medicinal value!) have only strengthened that perception, and the value of arresting and incarcerating users is a multi-billion dollar industry with connections in high places.

Does it make one a bad person? Definitely not. I'm a cannabis supporter and user and am not generally considered a "bad" person. 

But in the eyes of the Federal government and the old-timers with a glass of whiskey in their hand and a cigar in their mouth? I'm a felon. 

I think the perception is changing ... slowly.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> The old Harry Anslinger quote from nearly a century ago comes to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this quote resonated with the xenophobes of the time and carried on for many decades.
> 
> The term "marijuana" has come to be associated with the idea that cannabis is a dangerous and addictive intoxicant, not a healing plant. The actions of the DEA in making it a Schedule I drug (with no medicinal value!) have only strengthened that perception, and the value of arresting and incarcerating users is a multi-billion dollar industry with connections in high places.
> 
> Does it make one a bad person? Definitely not. I'm a cannabis supporter and user and am not generally considered a "bad" person.
> 
> But in the eyes of the Federal government and the old-timers with a glass of whiskey in their hand and a cigar in their mouth? I'm a felon.
> 
> I think the perception is changing ... slowly.



Alcohol has done much more harm to people and families than pot ever will. Hypocrites are everywhere.

The perception is changing, with every generation that comes up people become more lenient and open to new things.


----------



## IKE

SifuPhil; said:
			
		

> But in the eyes of the old-timers with a glass of whiskey in their hand and a cigar in their mouth I'm a felon.





Whoa big fella I sorta resemble that remark ! 

All joking aside, I tried MJ a few times in Vietnam and determined that it just wasn't my cup of tea but I have no ill feelings whatsoever against those that use it recreationally and certainly not for those that use it for medical purposes......to each his own.


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimW said:


> Alcohol has done much more harm to people and families than pot ever will. Hypocrites are everywhere.
> 
> The perception is changing, with every generation that comes up people become more lenient and open to new things.



Not in all areas of the U.S.. Many things that go on in big cities, definitely don't go on in small farming and ranching communities. That is why farmers and ranchers will say "that's why I have nothing to do with those big cities".


----------



## ClassicRockr

IKE said:


> QUOTE=SifuPhil; But in the eyes of the old-timers with a glass of whiskey in their hand and a cigar in their mouth I'm a felon.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa big fella I sorta resemble that remark !
> 
> All joking aside, I tried MJ a few times in Vietnam and determined that it just wasn't my cup of tea but I have no ill feelings whatsoever against those that use it recreationally and certainly not for those that use it for medical purposes......to each his own.
> 
> View attachment 50543



You wouldn't think this way if someone rear-ended your car and it was found that they had been smoking "dobies", a pipe or bong.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> Why do people make instant judgments towards people who use cannabis?
> Is there ‘still’ the misguided belief that it is the gateway to all other drugs and if you are using cannabis, then you must be using other drugs also ; therefore you cannot possibly be a productive person to society?
> 
> 
> Why is it STILL so stigmatized and will this ever change?
> 
> 
> There have been many times in my life that I have stopped using for this very reason. People’s judgments can be very harsh and cruel once they discover you are a cannabis user yet if I were to have taken the doctors advice, I’m not sure if I’d be alive and functioning today. Some of the prescriptions I’ve been given have rendered me useless both physically and mentally where I haven’t been able to function whatsoever yet these drugs are, not only viewed as safe and effective but socially acceptable. Are we really all conditioned to believe this BS?
> 
> 
> I made my post stating I’m a cannabis user because I’m proud that I got off the man made pharmaceuticals drugs that were destroying my mind and body.
> Aren’t we past needing to hide this information?
> 
> 
> Does stating that one uses cannabis instantly make them a ‘bad’ person?
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts?



There are people all over the U.S. that don't agree with certain things people do. Yes, they will judge, but, to me, "judging" is just a part of life that people do even if they won't admit it.


----------



## SifuPhil

ClassicRockr said:


> You wouldn't think this way if someone rear-ended your car and it was found that they had been smoking "dobies", a pipe or bong.



Still wouldn't be as bad as losing one's sister when she had just graduated from nursing school to a drunk driver. 

On average, *28* people a day die from DWI. 

*0* from toking and driving.


----------



## IKE

CR.....I wouldn't want a person using a bong rear ending my vehicle anymore than I'd want a drunk person rear ending me.

How about.......

1. Six million injuries per year related to cell phone use while driving.

2. 330,000 injuries per year caused by texting while driving.

3. 1 out of every 4 car accidents caused by texting while driving.

Along with MJ maybe the ATF also needs to make owning a cell phone a felony. 

[video]https://www.edgarsnyder.com/car-accident/cause-of-accident/cell-phone/cell-phone-statistics.html[/video]


----------



## Keesha

SifuPhil said:


> The old Harry Anslinger quote from nearly a century ago comes to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this quote resonated with the xenophobes of the time and carried on for many decades.
> 
> The term "marijuana" has come to be associated with the idea that cannabis is a dangerous and addictive intoxicant, not a healing plant. The actions of the DEA in making it a Schedule I drug (with no medicinal value!) have only strengthened that perception, and the value of arresting and incarcerating users is a multi-billion dollar industry with connections in high places.
> 
> Does it make one a bad person? Definitely not. I'm a cannabis supporter and user and am not generally considered a "bad" person.
> 
> But in the eyes of the Federal government and the old-timers with a glass of whiskey in their hand and a cigar in their mouth? I'm a felon.
> 
> I think the perception is changing ... slowly.


That marijuana causes white women to seek relationships with Negroes, entertainers and any others? SERIOUSLY?
:saywhat: 

A major light bulb moment happening here for me. 
So with the above mentioned and adding the fact that I grow , goodness me, I probably am a drug dealer also. Right?
And heaven forbid if I were to joke around about such topics I must be really of immoral character. 
Gosh, I admit to being gullible and naive but I didnt quite understand the picture I was painting of myself with this type of thinking. 
Wow! 
I guess I should chalk this up to a lesson learned. 
Thats mind boggling to say the least. 
Sad really. :upset:
 :shrug:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> That marijuana causes white women to seek relationships with Negroes, entertainers and any others? SERIOUSLY?
> :saywhat:
> 
> A major light bulb moment happening here for me.
> So with the above mentioned and adding the fact that I grow , goodness me, I probably am a drug dealer also. Right?
> And heaven forbid if I were to joke around about such topics I must be really of immoral character.
> Gosh, I admit to being gullible and naive but I didnt quite understand the picture I was painting of myself with this type of thinking.
> Wow!
> I guess I should chalk this up to a lesson learned.
> Thats mind boggling to say the least.
> Sad really. :upset:
> :shrug:



Sorry, but I told you that not everyone is like you. Certain things are accepted, while other things are not or not as much. Some folks say things that others can take personally, or even too personally, while others are just joking around. 

Actually, I don't know if the statement was to be a joke or serious. If it was serious, definitely could've been the wrong thing to say.


----------



## SifuPhil

Keesha said:


> That marijuana causes white women to seek relationships with Negroes, entertainers and any others? SERIOUSLY?
> :saywhat:
> 
> A major light bulb moment happening here for me.
> So with the above mentioned and adding the fact that I grow , goodness me, I probably am a drug dealer also. Right?
> And heaven forbid if I were to joke around about such topics I must be really of immoral character.
> Gosh, I admit to being gullible and naive but I didnt quite understand the picture I was painting of myself with this type of thinking.
> Wow!
> I guess I should chalk this up to a lesson learned.
> Thats mind boggling to say the least.
> Sad really. :upset:
> :shrug:



It is indeed very sad, but that's the unvarnished history of cannabis perception and treatment in this country. 

They didn't even demonize _alcohol_ that badly during Prohibition. 

Documented use of cannabis in a legal sense goes back to around 7,000 BC. In fact, it was legally _required_ to be grown in the U.S. back in the early 1600's in Jamestown. 

It was only with the influx of Mexican workers into the U.S. at the turn of the 20th century that things began to change. The dislike of "foreigners" led to laws against weed usage and growing. 

William Randolph Hearst also played a major role in the prohibition of cannabis. He had lost hundreds of thousands of acres of timberland to Pancho Villa, his paper production was threatened by hemp, and the yellow journalism stories of Mexicans killing each other when high sold newspapers. He became a staunch ally of Anslinger. 



> _“By the tons it is coming into this country – the deadly, dreadful  poison that racks and tears not only the body, but the very heart and  soul of every human being who once becomes a slave to it in any of its  cruel and devastating forms.... Marihuana is a short cut to the insane  asylum. Smoke marihuana cigarettes for a month and what was once your  brain will be nothing but a storehouse of horrid specters.” _



This toxic duo was joined by Dupont, the pharmaceutical companies and the tobacco industry, each having their own axes to grind. 

As a result, the Federal Bureau of Narcotics was rammed through Congress without a single scientific study and began their quest to eliminate cannabis. 

But that wasn't the end of it - not by a long shot. 

In the '50's the FBN linked marijuana usage to heroin usage - the "stepping-stone" theory. Add in the Cold War paranoia (China was sending heroin to the U.S. to destroy our souls) and you had a real witch's brew. The Boggs Act in 1951 lumped cannabis together with heroin and cocaine. Again, no scientific studies offered. 

That's just a _short_ version of the downfall of cannabis in the U.S.


----------



## ClassicRockr

SifuPhil said:


> It is indeed very sad, but that's the unvarnished history of cannabis perception and treatment in this country.
> 
> They didn't even demonize _alcohol_ that badly during Prohibition.
> 
> Documented use of cannabis in a legal sense goes back to around 7,000 BC. In fact, it was legally _required_ to be grown in the U.S. back in the early 1600's in Jamestown.
> 
> It was only with the influx of Mexican workers into the U.S. at the turn of the 20th century that things began to change. The dislike of "foreigners" led to laws against weed usage and growing.
> 
> William Randolph Hearst also played a major role in the prohibition of cannabis. He had lost hundreds of thousands of acres of timberland to Pancho Villa, his paper production was threatened by hemp, and the yellow journalism stories of Mexicans killing each other when high sold newspapers. He became a staunch ally of Anslinger.
> 
> 
> 
> This toxic duo was joined by Dupont, the pharmaceutical companies and the tobacco industry, each having their own axes to grind.
> 
> As a result, the Federal Bureau of Narcotics was rammed through Congress without a single scientific study and began their quest to eliminate cannabis.
> 
> But that wasn't the end of it - not by a long shot.
> 
> In the '50's the FBN linked marijuana usage to heroin usage - the "stepping-stone" theory. Add in the Cold War paranoia (China was sending heroin to the U.S. to destroy our souls) and you had a real witch's brew. The Boggs Act in 1951 lumped cannabis together with heroin and cocaine. Again, no scientific studies offered.
> 
> That's just a _short_ version of the downfall of cannabis in the U.S.



I think you either avoided or didn't see the sentence you wrote that Keesha was shocked about. Take a look at your one sentence at the end of your last reply.


----------



## SifuPhil

ClassicRockr said:


> I think you either avoided or didn't see the sentence you wrote that Keesha was shocked about. Take a look at your one sentence at the end of your last reply.



I saw it just fine. That's why I replied with what I did. An expansion on the prejudices.


----------



## Keesha

SifuPhil said:


> I think the perception is changing ... slowly.





ClassicRockr said:


> I think you either avoided or didn't see the sentence you wrote that Keesha was shocked about. Take a look at your one sentence at the end of your last reply.





SifuPhil said:


> I saw it just fine. That's why I replied with what I did. An expansion on the prejudices.


I had this long post written out but I suppose ‘this’ is something I have seriously underestimated all my life. This is one of those moments in time where everything stands still . Perhaps I’m too open minded a person living in a closed minded world but I would have never connected those dots. If you are happy and friendly and use then 1 + 1 + 1 = 3

Somehow I’d forgotten how shallow the human race can be. 
I’m not upset at anyone in particular. It’s just been a bit of an eye opener for me, that’s all. 
An awakening.

Thank you for your honest response. It’s really appreciated.


----------



## JaniceM

SifuPhil said:


> Still wouldn't be as bad as losing one's sister when she had just graduated from nursing school to a drunk driver.
> 
> On average, *28* people a day die from DWI.
> 
> _*0* from toking and driving._



https://www.denverpost.com/2017/08/25/colorado-marijuana-traffic-fatalities/

Among The Post’s other findings:​
Marijuana is figuring into more fatal crashes overall. In 2013, drivers tested positive for the drug in about 10 percent of all fatal crashes. By 2016, it was 20 percent.
More drivers are testing positive for marijuana and nothing else. Of the drivers involved in fatal crashes in 2014 who tested positive for cannabinoids, more than 52 percent had no alcohol in their system. By 2016, it had grown to 69 percent.


----------



## SifuPhil

JaniceM said:


> https://www.denverpost.com/2017/08/25/colorado-marijuana-traffic-fatalities/
> 
> Among The Post’s other findings:​
> 
> Marijuana is figuring into more fatal crashes overall. In 2013, drivers tested positive for the drug in about 10 percent of all fatal crashes. By 2016, it was 20 percent.
> More drivers are testing positive for marijuana and nothing else. Of the drivers involved in fatal crashes in 2014 who tested positive for cannabinoids, more than 52 percent had no alcohol in their system. By 2016, it had grown to 69 percent.



From that very article - 



> ... Colorado transportation and public safety officials, however, say the  rising number of pot-related traffic fatalities cannot be definitively  linked to legalized marijuana.
> Positive test results reflected in the NHTSA data do not indicate  whether a driver was high at the time of the crash since traces of  marijuana use from weeks earlier also can appear as a positive result ...



In other words - sensationalism as usual. 

Just as an aside - the CEO of the _Denver Post_, William Dean Singleton, bought out several large San Francisco papers. His partner?

William Randolph Hearst.


----------



## Shalimar

Interesting observations. Many of my clients suffer from severe CPTSD. Most have run the gamut of pharmaceutical intervention with questionable efficacy, and some very serious side effects due to the high doses recommended to address their symptoms. Some turn to alcohol and various other drugs to self medicate when traditional methods fail. Among a minority of individuals,  this can result in some bizarre and 

sometimes violent behaviour. Often, the substitution of medical marijuana reduces their symptoms, allows them to function in a much more normal fashion, and greatly reduces, or eliminates violent incidents . Some also find that recreational marijuana  greatly reduces their anxiety.


----------



## Senex

JimW said:


> Hi Senex, Here's the link to where the discussion about the CBD balm and drops started. The discussion is scattered amongst Gary's awesome pics and tales of living off the grid in the Oregon wilderness. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/31353-Our-version-of-retirement-Living-a-childhood-dream?p=785001#post785001
> I do suggest reading that entire thread from the beginning when you have a chance, the way Gary and his wife are spending their retirement along with Gary's craftsmanship is nothing short of amazing!
> 
> Here is the link to the balm we use, you can find the CBD drops on this site as well. I highly recommend the balm and you might have some luck with the drops. We've been using the 500mg strength and it's been working great. Good luck!
> https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve



Thanks so much for the help! I will look through the discussion you linked to carefully, and I have decided to give the CBD balm a try. I believe you mentioned using the 500mg sort, so I will get a jar from gogreenhemp, and give it a try on the rheumatoid arthritis in my neck (supposedly its the cause of my headaches).


----------



## Gary O'

Senex said:


> Thanks so much for the help! I will look through the discussion you linked to carefully, and I have decided to give the CBD balm a try. I believe you mentioned using the 500mg sort, so I will get a jar from gogreenhemp, and give it a try on the rheumatoid arthritis in my neck (supposedly its the cause of my headaches).



Senex
I gotta come clean
I looked at our tin of balm a few days ago
it's 1000mg (thought it was 250mg, may have said as much)

In a nutshell; I can't recall anyone I've told about this not having good results
some have told me they had less pain
others gushed about complete relief

I'd appreciate your feedback

cheers


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mine is 1,000mg, the tin was surprisingly tiny when I got it, looked bigger on the website.   I did get some relief from a back injury that's already almost gone, so I didn't waste anymore on my back, but am holding onto it and use it when I really need it.  It doesn't pertain to me, but I noticed on the website that there is a discount for veterans or people on disability. Had fun reading the label. :magnify:


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Mine is 1,000mg, the tin was surprisingly tiny when I got it, looked bigger on the website.   I did get some relief from a back injury that's already almost gone, so I didn't waste anymore on my back, but am holding onto it and use it when I really need it.  It doesn't pertain to me, but I noticed on the website that there is a discount for veterans or people on disability. Had fun reading the label. :magnify:



We just smear enough on our fingertips to feel it, not see it, and massage that into the targeted area for a few seconds

Heh, I actually did use a magnifying glass to read the label


----------



## rgp

I believe I have posted, that I have tried the CBD oil, under the tongue etc. With no relief. Well reading these posts about the balm, I thought what the hell....I have some of the oil left , so I rubbed it on my knee....I'll see what happens. 

Perhaps I'll get more reaction from it topically , than I did internally?

There are those that feel they get better results from topical magnesium , than they do from taking it internally. So who knows ?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Even though the balm doesn't last nearly as long on the pain on my shoulder as I thought it would, I'd still HIGHLY recommended it. Now, after using it a few times, no doubt about recommending it. 

But, now I can verify that the GoGreen CBD Balm is better than the Topricin Pain Relief Cream we have. Will use up the rest of the Topricin, but once the GoGreen is gone, will buy another can. Actually, in the morning, I will use the balm before taking a 500mg Turmeric capsule. Seem to work together very well. I'll do the same, sometimes, at lunch.......use both.

Questions: What's the difference between the 500mg and the 1000mg? 1000mg is stronger? Wonder which is the most recommended? Doesn't say on the label, but does the balm get stored in the frig. It does say "keep in a cool, dry place", which doesn't sound like a frig. 

And, yes, the balm comes in a very small can.


----------



## Gary O'

ClassicRockr said:


> Questions: What's the difference between the 500mg and the 1000mg? 1000mg is stronger? Wonder which is the most recommended?



I'm keeping a fractured mental log of what friends are telling me
Seems most, that have initially gone the middle road with 500mg, are experiencing good, but limited results

All I know, in my brief (yet joyous) experience, the 1000mg...ROCKS!


----------



## SifuPhil

Technically it should be twice as strong as the 500mg. That's _technically_.

As always, you have to do your research to make sure that the analysis of the balm is up to par. 

And, as far as I know, no refrigeration is needed. Just don't put it on a sunny windowsill.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gary O' said:


> I'm keeping a fractured mental log of what friends are telling me
> Seems most, that have initially gone the middle road with 500mg, are experiencing good, but limited results
> 
> All I know, in my brief (yet joyous) experience, the 1000mg...ROCKS!



Well, since the 500mg isn't lasting that long for me, perhaps I should order the 1000mg. Of course the 500mg is cheaper at $25.99, as the 1000mg is $49.99, but if the 1000mg works better/longer, the higher priced one would be good for me.


----------



## Gary O'

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, since the 500mg isn't lasting that long for me.......



Please define 'that long'
I'm experiencing having to re-apply about every 4 hrs...IF...I'm doing some heavy work
Normal woodworking shop work, I take it about every other day...as needed
What I enjoy most is the recession of spasms, of which compounds things into a crippling stage

But

I'm not so sure 1000mg will last longer than 500mg
I'd venture to bet, however, it will be more effective in pain reduction


----------



## SifuPhil

I agree with Gary re: 1,000mg not necessarily lasting longer. It's just _stronger_. 

Again, with any balm, be it CBD or Icy Hot or Tiger Balm, you have to end up applying it several times a day for a chronic pain condition.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Please define 'that long'
> I'm experiencing having to re-apply about every 4 hrs...IF...I'm doing some heavy work
> Normal woodworking shop work, I take it about every other day...as needed
> What I enjoy most is the recession of spasms, of which compounds things into a crippling stage
> 
> But
> 
> I'm not so sure 1000mg will last longer than 500mg
> I'd venture to bet, however, it will be more effective in pain reduction



Gary, that makes sense to me with regard to the time limit. 

I was a little confused when you said "the recession of spasms..."  Spasm indicates to me to be muscular, not bone or joint related. I was hoping this balm relieved joint pain. 

Or maybe you have both?


----------



## SeaBreeze

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, since the 500mg isn't lasting that long for me, perhaps I should order the 1000mg. Of course the 500mg is cheaper at $25.99, as the 1000mg is $49.99, but if the 1000mg works better/longer, the higher priced one would be good for me.



I used very little of the 1,000 mg, and it seemed to last at least 6 hours for me.


----------



## JimW

Senex said:


> Thanks so much for the help! I will look through the discussion you linked to carefully, and I have decided to give the CBD balm a try. I believe you mentioned using the 500mg sort, so I will get a jar from gogreenhemp, and give it a try on the rheumatoid arthritis in my neck (supposedly its the cause of my headaches).



It has worked really good for both myself and my wife with arthritis and back pain. Let us know how you make out. Good Luck!



ClassicRockr said:


> Even though the balm doesn't last nearly as long on the pain on my shoulder as I thought it would, I'd still HIGHLY recommended it. Now, after using it a few times, no doubt about recommending it.
> 
> But, now I can verify that the GoGreen CBD Balm is better than the Topricin Pain Relief Cream we have. Will use up the rest of the Topricin, but once the GoGreen is gone, will buy another can. Actually, in the morning, I will use the balm before taking a 500mg Turmeric capsule. Seem to work together very well. I'll do the same, sometimes, at lunch.......use both.
> 
> Questions: What's the difference between the 500mg and the 1000mg? 1000mg is stronger? Wonder which is the most recommended? Doesn't say on the label, but does the balm get stored in the frig. It does say "keep in a cool, dry place", which doesn't sound like a frig.
> 
> And, yes, the balm comes in a very small can.





ClassicRockr said:


> Well, since the 500mg isn't lasting that long for me, perhaps I should order the 1000mg. Of course the 500mg is cheaper at $25.99, as the 1000mg is $49.99, but if the 1000mg works better/longer, the higher priced one would be good for me.



Glad you're getting some good pain relief Rocker. I do think your expectations of the amount of time the balm would work were/are a bit high. 4 to 6 hours is the norm of any topical I have ever used. 

"Keep in a cool dry place" means room temperature and out of the sun.



Gary O' said:


> Please define 'that long'
> I'm experiencing having to re-apply about every 4 hrs...IF...I'm doing some heavy work
> Normal woodworking shop work, I take it about every other day...as needed
> What I enjoy most is the recession of spasms, of which compounds things into a crippling stage
> 
> But
> 
> *I'm not so sure 1000mg will last longer than 500mg
> I'd venture to bet, however, it will be more effective in pain reduction*



I agree Gary, I doubt the 1000mg would add any time on to the length of relief but would probably give more relief if needed.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, that makes sense to me with regard to the time limit.
> 
> I was a little confused when you said "the recession of spasms..."  Spasm indicates to me to be muscular, not bone or joint related. I was hoping this balm relieved joint pain.
> 
> Or maybe you have both?


We have the oil also
My wife uses both, but mostly the oil
Her knees are shot (arthritic) 
Thought I'd have to put her down
But these 'herbal' (?) remedies have done nothing short of miracles for her knees
She does apply the balm when experiencing oncoming pain, like after hiking a couple miles, of which we have resumed, daily, since using this stuff

My crippling spasms come from the sharp pains in my lower back, of what is most likely shattered discs from doing stoopid things early on
Hanging on a stout tree limb used to help, and give me several minutes of ability to continue working
but this balm gives me *complete* relief for a morning, or an afternoon


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> We have the oil also
> My wife uses both, but mostly the oil
> Her knees are shot (arthritic)
> Thought I'd have to put her down
> But these 'herbal' (?) remedies have done nothing short of miracles for her knees
> She does apply the balm when experiencing oncoming pain, like after hiking a couple miles, of which we have resumed, daily, since using this stuff
> 
> My crippling spasms come from the sharp pains in my lower back, of what is most likely shattered discs from doing stoopid things early on
> Hanging on a stout tree limb used to help, and give me several minutes of ability to continue working
> but this balm gives me *complete* relief for a morning, or an afternoon



Sorry about your back, Gary.

So,,, for arthritis (your wife) both the oil and the balm work?
For you, the balm works for muscle spasms?

I'm trying to get it all straight. What brand of balm do you use? I'm trying to stay away form things that "seem" to work, or seem to "help" and you sound very positive. Thanks!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> So,,, for arthritis (your wife) both the oil and the balm work?
> For you, the balm works for muscle spasms?
> 
> What brand of balm do you use? I'm trying to stay away form things that "seem" to work, or seem to "help" and you sound very positive. Thanks!



My wife uses the oil daily for over all pains/aches. It works for her.
She uses the balm when her knees flare up. It removes all the knee pain....*all*

For me, the balm kills the back pain

The spasms were brought on by the back pain

No back pain; no spasms

GoGreen 1000mg balm

GoGreen 250mg oil

Please continue asking until your questions are completely answered
I'm not very well versed in spreading this gospel


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> ... I'm not very well versed in spreading this gospel


----------



## Gary O'

One more wonderful thing about the hemp oil;
it seems to remove anxiety
at least it keeps my lady from ruminating about....everything....into the night...to tears

(I'm buying out the store)

Stopped me from crying just hours after her first application


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 50639



amen

it's now my religion


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, Gary, I don’t do any type of heavy work anymore. A little light work on our power boat, getting it ready for the water, other than that, really nothing. I spend a lot of time on our computer, when wife is at work. Cleaning our apartment is basically the hardest thing I do nowadays.

But, if the 1000mg balm would take away this “baggy, aching” pain for a longer time than two or three hours, it would worth the extra money.


----------



## Gary O'

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, Gary, I don’t do any type of heavy work anymore. A little light work on our power boat, getting it ready for the water, other than that, really nothing. I spend a lot of time on our computer, when wife is at work. Cleaning our apartment is basically the hardest thing I do nowadays.
> 
> But, if the 1000mg balm would take away this “baggy, aching” pain for a longer time than two or three hours, it would worth the extra money.



I wouldn't bet on longer


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gary O' said:


> I wouldn't bet on longer



Guess the only way to find out how it would do is to buy the 1000 and try it.

Man, what it takes to get chronic pain under control!


----------



## RadishRose

GoGreen 1000mg balm

GoGreen 250mg oil

Please continue asking until your questions are completely answered
I'm not very well versed in spreading this gospel[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks, Gary, you've been very helpful!


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Again, with any balm, be it CBD or Icy Hot or Tiger Balm, you have to end up applying it several times a day for a chronic pain condition.





I've gotta segregate the CBD balm from any other salve, ointment, balm in the pain relief dept
I've got 'em all
Nothing....nothing comes close to this GoGreen 1000mg balm

I just split a cord of wood today
took a couple breaks, but knocked it out in two hours
one application of the balm
I'm sittin' in the lazy boy, pain free 
a few weeks ago, sitting here would be nothing less than excruciating 

Last year?, when chopping wood, took many breaks.....many many breaks, hanging on tree limbs, poppin' advil like jelly bellies

I've got 7 more cord to go

easy peasy....now

I've gone Green


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm glad to hear that you're experiencing pain-free days.

Just be careful ... even _good_ addictions are still addictions.

As for Icy Hot, Tiger Balm, etc ... they were all that was available for sore muscles back in my martial arts days. That's why I brought them up.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Just be careful ... even _good_ addictions are still addictions.



Is CBD addictive?
I haven't read that
Been told the contrary

Please share yer knowledge, Philly


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> Is CBD addictive?
> I haven't read that
> Been told the contrary
> 
> Please share yer knowledge, Philly



Didn't mean physically addictive, sorry. More psychological dependence. 

The Taoist medical concept that you can suffer from pleasure as much as from pain. 

I know when you have pain theories like that go out the window. I'm just looking long-term.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> We have the oil also
> My wife uses both, but mostly the oil
> Her knees are shot (arthritic)
> Thought I'd have to put her down
> But these 'herbal' (?) remedies have done nothing short of miracles for her knees
> She does apply the balm when experiencing oncoming pain, like after hiking a couple miles, of which we have resumed, daily, since using this stuff
> 
> My crippling spasms come from the sharp pains in my lower back, of what is most likely shattered discs from doing stoopid things early on
> Hanging on a stout tree limb used to help, and give me several minutes of ability to continue working
> but this balm gives me *complete* relief for a morning, or an afternoon



Does the hemp oil she uses have THC in it ? Just curious. 


Gary O' said:


> One more wonderful thing about the hemp oil;
> it seems to remove anxiety
> at least it keeps my lady from ruminating about....everything....into the night...to tears
> 
> (I'm buying out the store)
> 
> 
> I stopped me from crying just hours after her first application


Thats funny but probably oh so true. 



Gary O' said:


> I've gotta segregate the CBD balm from any other salve, ointment, balm in the pain relief dept
> I've got 'em all
> Nothing....nothing comes close to this GoGreen 1000mg balm
> 
> I just split a cord of wood today
> took a couple breaks, but knocked it out in two hours
> one application of the balm
> I'm sittin' in the lazy boy, pain free
> a few weeks ago, sitting here would be nothing less than excruciating
> 
> Last year?, when chopping wood, took many breaks.....many many breaks, hanging on tree limbs, poppin' advil like jelly bellies
> 
> I've got 7 more cord to go
> 
> easy peasy....now
> 
> I've gone Green



Its so inspirational reading these posts. That’s great that you and your wife are living your life with less pain. 
We get 4 to 6 chords of wood each year. Truth be known, I really enjoy chopping wood. It’s great for reducing stress. 

So so glad everyone else is doing well. Good news all round.


----------



## Keesha

SifuPhil said:


> The Taoist medical concept that you can suffer from pleasure as much as from pain.



Ha. Oh please let me sufferraying:

(really?) bummer!


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Is CBD addictive?
> I haven't read that
> Been told the contrary
> 
> Please share yer knowledge, Philly




No CBD is NOT addictive. However THC most certainly can be.

Note: And that just answered my question.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Didn't mean physically addictive, sorry. More psychological dependence.
> 
> The Taoist medical concept that you can suffer from pleasure as much as from pain.
> 
> I know when you have pain theories like that go out the window. I'm just looking long-term.



I think I have just become a masochistic lover of this new found painless pleasure 
I hope to soldier thru it


OK, seriously, I know some of what you are saying 
In my brief boxing (ahem) career, I learned to love the pain of getting punched
ate it
like candy
I learned to lead with my face
Very frustrating for the opponent
If it wasn't for this onion paper thin Irish skin of mine, I might be completely senseless by now

I do know, without pain, there can be no relief, and 'pleasure' is not near appreciated
yessir


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> I think I have just become a masochistic lover of this new found painless pleasure
> I hope to soldier thru it
> 
> 
> OK, seriously, I know some of what you are saying
> In my brief boxing (ahem) career, I learned to love the pain of getting punched
> ate it
> like candy
> I learned to lead with my face
> Very frustrating for the opponent
> If it wasn't for this onion paper thin Irish skin of mine, I might be completely senseless by now
> 
> I do know, without pain, there can be no relief, and 'pleasure' is not near appreciated
> yessir



The Rocky technique, eh? :crushed:

It's all about the Yin and Yang; balance everything. 

If you saw the 1989 _Batman_ movie, Jack Nicholson's Joker came up with "Smiley" - it killed through happiness. 

On a lesser scale, that's what I'm thinking about. 

When someone becomes infatuated, they feel wonderful - they're flying. They also disregard certain basic wisdoms. 

Then when they lose the object of their infatuation, the pain is trebled.

"Too much of a good thing" - an old yet valid saying. I love coffee, soda, pizza and burgers; if I have too much of them, I suffer.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> The Rocky technique, eh? :crushed:
> 
> It's all about the Yin and Yang; balance everything.
> 
> If you saw the 1989 _Batman_ movie, Jack Nicholson's Joker came up with "Smiley" - it killed through happiness.
> 
> On a lesser scale, that's what I'm thinking about.
> 
> When someone becomes infatuated, they feel wonderful - they're flying. They also disregard certain basic wisdoms.
> 
> Then when they lose the object of their infatuation, the pain is trebled.
> 
> "Too much of a good thing" - an old yet valid saying. I love coffee, soda, pizza and burgers; if I have too much of them, I suffer.



I get that

thanks, pard


----------



## Keesha

Gary- How much oil does your wife use and how long does a vile last her?

While I can make a weakened version of cannabis oil , I can’t manage to get 100% THC free oil but I wish I could. The big fan leaves work best for me but I think I’ll try this hemp oil and see if it’s any better. Those leaves make a nice tea also. It doesnt have much if any THC and it’s very soothing to the stomach.  There is a lot of this plant that can be used without the THC.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Gary- How much oil does your wife use and how long does a vile last her?
> 
> While I can make a weakened version of cannabis oil , I can’t manage to get 100% THC free



She uses three one third droppers(one total dropper) for the day
We are still on the first bottle, and it's been approx. 3-4 wks since we bought it, but it's gotta be getting near the bottom (can't see inside)


I have been told, THC cannot be completely removed, but not traceable in a drug test
Can't remember if it was from the GoGreen site, the store or where

Forgive my lack of proper verbiage


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> She uses three one third droppers(one total dropper) for the day
> We are still on the first bottle, and it's been approx. 3-4 wks since we bought it, but it's gotta be getting near the bottom (can't see inside)
> 
> 
> I have been told, THC cannot be completely removed, but not traceable in a drug test
> Can't remember if it was from the GoGreen site, the store or where
> 
> Forgive my lack of proper verbiage



Thanks Gary, 
So it is lasting for some time. That’s excellent. Yes! THC cannot be 100% removed. I’d like to compare the two. 

And your verbiage is perfectly fine


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> So it is lasting for some time. That’s excellent.


We're nearing the bottom...gotta be.
But, yeah, three weeks or more, not bad

....unless this is some sorta biblical widow's oil deal


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> We're nearing the bottom...gotta be.
> But, yeah, three weeks or more, not bad
> 
> ....unless this is some sorta biblical widow's oil deal




Thats not bad at all. 

I’m so glad I met all of you people. This place is awesome .

Thsnks Gary


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I’m so glad I met all of you people. This place is awesome .
> 
> Thsnks Gary



I think it is too (I put most the blame on Phil)


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> I think it is too (I put most the blame on Phil)


Philly is awesome. Knows it too.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Philly is awesome. Knows it too. 



OOO, OOOOO, bait for a new taproom scene

(I must work now)


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> OOO, OOOOO, bait for a new taproom scene
> 
> (I must work now)


Oops, what have I done?


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Oops, what have I done?



I don't know yet


----------



## SifuPhil

Most commercial CBD balms that I've seen are usually below 0.3% THC content. Any more than that and they'll start being flagged as a marijuana product, rather than a hemp one.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gary O' said:


> I get that
> 
> thanks, pard



Funny, haven’t seen, or heard, anyone use the word “pard” since hearing John Travolta say it in movie, To Paris With Love.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, can get very good-to-excellent advice on this forum!

All nice folks here!


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Thanks Gary,
> So it is lasting for some time. That’s excellent. Yes! THC cannot be 100% removed. I’d like to compare the two.
> 
> And your verbiage is perfectly fine



Keesha, The GoGreen website has third party test results for all of it's products including ingredient amounts and potency. Here's a link to the 500mg strength oil drops results: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...Hemp_Peppermint_500mg.pdf?6516187138838573069


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Keesha, The GoGreen website has third party test results for all of it's products including ingredient amounts and potency. Here's a link to the 500mg strength oil drops results: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...Hemp_Peppermint_500mg.pdf?6516187138838573069



Oh and with peppermint even. Lovely . Thank you Jim. I will check it out. I really appreciate the fact that it has ‘third’ party test results.

Thank you everyone Good stuff. I really like open minded people.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> Oh and with peppermint even. Lovely . Thank you Jim. I will check it out. I really appreciate the fact that it has ‘third’ party test results.
> 
> Thank you everyone Good stuff. I really like open minded people.



Yea, but we aren't that "open minded" LOL, but true. Being "open minded" is a big reason we left So California, it's too much that way there. Guess being or not being "open minded" would make a descent Thread. 

Anyway, we have the GoGreen Hemp Balm and will buy it again, but next time I think it will be the 1000 mg. It does work, not really for a long time, but definitely works. Sure glad I found out about it on this Thread/Forum.


----------



## Keesha

ClassicRockr said:


> Yea, but we aren't that "open minded" LOL, but true. Being "open minded" is a big reason we left So California, it's too much that way there. Guess being or not being "open minded" would make a descent Thread.



ok maybe not quite as ‘open minded’ as me. Check. 
Just for the record I live in a tiny little rural town of less than 1,000 people . 
There are many things that are ‘too much’ for me but that’s another thread altogether


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> *Yea, but we aren't that "open minded"* *LOL, but true. Being "open minded" is a big reason we left So California, it's too much that way there. Guess being or not being "open minded" would make a descent Thread.
> *
> Anyway, we have the GoGreen Hemp Balm and will buy it again, but next time I think it will be the 1000 mg. It does work, not really for a long time, but definitely works. Sure glad I found out about it on this Thread/Forum.



Get off my lawn you pot smokin Hippie!


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Oh and with peppermint even. Lovely . Thank you Jim. I will check it out. I really appreciate the fact that it has ‘third’ party test results.
> 
> Thank you everyone Good stuff. I really like open minded people.



You're welcome Keesha.

We tried the orange flavored drops, they tasted okay in small amounts, but I didn't care for the taste of the oil when we upped the amount.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Get off my lawn you pot smokin Hippie!



I prefer to vape :whome: 
Kidding! 
No  lack of that kind in the world. :tongue:


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> You're welcome Keesha.
> 
> We tried the orange flavored drops, they tasted okay in small amounts, but I didn't care for the taste of the oil when we upped the amount.



Great to know thank you.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> ok maybe not quite as ‘open minded’ as me. Check.
> Just for the record I live in a tiny little rural town of less than 1,000 people .
> There are many things that are ‘too much’ for me but that’s another thread altogether



Thanks for understanding


----------



## ClassicRockr

Lilly Begonia said:


> All I have seen in my life indicates that pot just makes you stupid and you don't get anything done. I am not prepared to believe that it has any medical value, but rather that those who want to get high want us to believe it  does for the sake of their own agenda.



A VERY debatable reply! 

If Medical MJ worked on my arthritis pain, I’d sure use it and so would my wife along with a LOT of other Seniors. It would be your choice not to, but I wouldn’t condem those that do and can live a much painless life.


----------



## Keesha

James said:


> I have a relative that has a medical weed license.  The medical has very low THC (the "high" chemical) but a high CBD level (the therapeutic cannaboids in pot).
> 
> He also grows his own from seeds that produce the same thing.  Low THC, High CBD.
> 
> Uses it for pain instead of opioids.



Yes indeed and it works effectively.
Thanks for the great post.


----------



## RadishRose

Looked at the Go Green CBD Balm site. 

" I*ngredients: *Extra Virgin Hemp Seed Oil, Cocoa Butter, Organic Beeswax, and custom scent based on scent selected  Click Here for 3rd Party Test Results 
*Product Attributes:*
 External applications 
500mg or 1000mg per 1oz
Calming Balm includes our unique terpene blend that is similar to a lavender scent.



                500mg to 1000 mg. Mg's of what?

Are the ingredients listed in order of most to least?

I can't help being skeptical until I understand a few things abut this 3rd party report, maybe someone would know.



What's  The "Chief Science Officer" Chris Hudella's real title, MD, MA, PHD, it seems Chief Science Officer sounds funny. Any one know what  weight percentages means for CBD.?

Website is "shopify", doesn't sound very clinical. 
Anyway, that's all I have to say about this site. 

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...0mg_Test_Results_Balm.pdf?1500956999441678506


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Looked at the Go Green CBD Balm site.
> 
> " I*ngredients: *Extra Virgin Hemp Seed Oil, Cocoa Butter, Organic Beeswax, and custom scent based on scent selected  Click Here for 3rd Party Test Results
> *Product Attributes:*
> External applications
> 500mg or 1000mg per 1oz
> Calming Balm includes our unique terpene blend that is similar to a lavender scent.
> 
> 
> 
> 500mg to 1000 mg. Mg's of what?
> 
> Are the ingredients listed in order of most to least?
> 
> I can't help being skeptical until I understand a few things abut this 3rd party report, maybe someone would know.
> 
> View attachment 50747
> 
> View attachment 50748What's  The "Chief Science Officer" Chris Hudella's real title, MD, MA, PHD, it seems Chief Science Officer sounds funny. Any one know what  weight percentages means for CBD.?
> 
> Website is "shopify", doesn't sound very clinical.
> Anyway, that's all I have to say about this site.
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...0mg_Test_Results_Balm.pdf?1500956999441678506



Let me see if I can shed at least a little light ...

ProVerde is an acknowledged testing lab for marijuana based in Massachusetts. Dr. Hudella is the founder and (basically) the CEO and has a PhD, I believe in some chemical field. 

500-1,000mg of CBD per ounce of balm is what they're referring to. The analysis shows only the cannabinoid ingredients, so things like carriers or emulsifiers (beeswax, emu oil, flavoring, etc.) won't be listed. I don't believe they're listed on the analysis from most to least - it appears almost a random listing order.

The Shopify listing is only where GoGreen stored a copy of these results. It isn't the website of ProVerde, which is *here*. 

Third-party testing is common practice in the drug and pharmaceutical world. Unfortunately, many companies don't want to spend the money to have this testing done, so they do it themselves. Those are the ones you have to look out for.


----------



## JaniceM

Keesha said:


> Oh and with peppermint even. Lovely . Thank you Jim. I will check it out. I really appreciate the fact that it has ‘third’ party test results.
> 
> Thank you everyone Good stuff. I really like open minded people.



Don't be thrown off track by individuals who use words like 'we' or 'everybody,' as it is impossible for any one individual to speak for anyone other than themselves.  
As for me, personally, while I'd consider the possibility that perhaps it could be helpful for people with certain medical conditions, that's the extent of it.  Otherwise, based on what I've personally seen of 'recreational' drug use, addiction, and consequences, I'd be all in favor of the old-fashioned Rockefeller Drug Laws.


----------



## SifuPhil

JaniceM said:


> Don't be thrown off track by individuals who use words like 'we' or 'everybody,' as it is impossible for any one individual to speak for anyone other than themselves.
> As for me, personally, while I'd consider the possibility that perhaps it could be helpful for people with certain medical conditions, that's the extent of it.  Otherwise, based on what I've personally seen of 'recreational' drug use, addiction, and consequences, I'd be all in favor of the old-fashioned Rockefeller Drug Laws.



Really?

15-to-life for having 4 ounces of weed in your house? 

A bit draconian, don't you think? Even for NY, which has the highest arrest rate for marijuana. 

Thank goodness that law has been revamped.


----------



## Shalimar

I deal with the worst case scenarios of CPTSD clients:  vets, law enforcement and emergency personnel, child refugees from war torn countries Strong pharmaceuticals usually do not work for this level of trauma. They inhibit normal emotions, natural inhibitors and healthy decision making processes. In adults, heavy meds  destroy capacity for ****** and emotional intimacy. The risk of addiction  from opioids horrendous. Then 

there the dangerous side effects of multiple drug interactions. These people die in droves, or snap, even kids. Adults  self medicate with alcohol and street drugs. Marijuana, both medical and recreational has remarkable efficacy in allieviating their emotional agony, and addressing any physical pain from injuries they may have. It works, allows person access to a healthier 

life. Add therapy, prognosis good. I don’t advocate non medical marijuana for children, nor do I advocate strong antidepressants, anti anxiety drugs. Therapy, and a calm home, going to school, interaction with other kids and wholesome activities work best.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> I deal with the worst case scenarios of CPTSD clients:  vets, law enforcement and emergency personnel, child refugees from war torn countries Strong pharmaceuticals usually do not work for this level of trauma. They inhibit normal emotions, natural inhibitors and healthy decision making processes. In adults, heavy meds  destroy capacity for ****** and emotional intimacy. The risk of addiction  from opioids horrendous. Then
> 
> there the dangerous side effects of multiple drug interactions. These people die in droves, or snap, even kids. Adults  self medicate with alcohol and street drugs. Marijuana, both medical and recreational has remarkable efficacy in allieviating their emotional agony, and addressing any physical pain from injuries they may have. It works, allows person access to a healthier
> 
> life. Add therapy, prognosis good. I don’t advocate non medical marijuana for children, nor do I advocate strong antidepressants, anti anxiety drugs. Therapy, and a calm home, going to school, interaction with other kids and wholesome activities work best.




Great post Shalimar. It’s most appreciated. 
Thank you so much. 


Thanks ‘everyone’ :grin:


----------



## Shalimar

You are most welcome, Keesha. I have one client who probably had less than a year to live unless he altered lifestyle. Living on opioids, cigarettes, occasional crashes from mixing narcotics and booze. Lost forty pounds in three months. Arranged for him to have a service dog, interfaced with his  doctor. Gradually his pharmaceuticals were replaced with medical cannabis. Fast 

forward eight months, he has regained normal weight, off all pharma meds except a very low dose of and antidepressant, Paxil. He and his dog have a marvelous bond, he works out, and is beginning to be involved in social interactions once again. No longer drinks or takes any untoward drugs. Prognosis, excellent, so proud of  him and his committment to regaining his life.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome, Keesha. I have one client who probably had less than a year to live unless he altered lifestyle. Living on opioids, cigarettes, occasional crashes from mixing narcotics and booze. Lost forty pounds in three months. Arranged for him to have a service dog, interfaced with his  doctor. Gradually his pharmaceuticals were replaced with medical cannabis. Fast
> 
> forward eight months, he has regained normal weight, off all pharma meds except a very low dose of and antidepressant, Paxil. He and his dog have a marvelous bond, he works out, and is beginning to be involved in social interactions once again. No longer drinks or takes any untoward drugs. Prognosis, excellent, so proud of  him and his committment to regaining his life.



I’ve never been on any of those drugs or ever been co-dependant on any serious drugs BUT I can most certainly relate to experiencing severe trauma and the psychological aftermath that accompanies it.

Thats a true success story Shalimar. 
There are many people who have been over ‘prescribed’ dangerous narcotics that could kill them which is pathetic in my opinion. There are also many people who abuse drugs of all sorts, for whatever reason that is , who are HUGELY helped by the use of cannabis. Sure in a perfect world nobody would use anything and we’d all live happily ever after but that’s not ‘reality.’


----------



## rgp

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome, Keesha. I have one client who probably had less than a year to live unless he altered lifestyle. Living on opioids, cigarettes, occasional crashes from mixing narcotics and booze. Lost forty pounds in three months. Arranged for him to have a service dog, interfaced with his  doctor. Gradually his pharmaceuticals were replaced with medical cannabis. Fast
> 
> forward eight months, he has regained normal weight, off all pharma meds except a very low dose of and antidepressant, Paxil. He and his dog have a marvelous bond, he works out, and is beginning to be involved in social interactions once again. No longer drinks or takes any untoward drugs. Prognosis, excellent, so proud of  him and his committment to regaining his life.




 What exactly is your profession ? Are you a doctor of some sort ?


----------



## Shalimar

rgp said:


> What exactly is your profession ? Are you a doctor of some sort ?


Yes, I am a psychologist.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks Phil!  That helped a lot in verifying Hudella's credentials. I looked at that site, which you kindly provided.

One thing I didn't like about the GoGreen website was that phony little slide out on the left that kept coming out announcing that "so and so from Frog, MO just bought the balm" or some saying like that. I'm not criticizing their web design for design's sake, but it cheapens the integrity of the company and it's product. 

I missed seeing that "500-1,000mg of CBD per ounce of balm" like you saw. It does bother me that the list of ingredients are random and not in order of most to least, but since members _here_ have tried it and stated it does work, makes me more apt to try it.

Thanks again Phil for your help!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Phil!  That helped a lot in verifying Hudella's credentials. I looked at that site, which you kindly provided.
> 
> One thing I didn't like about the GoGreen website was that phony little slide out on the left that kept coming out announcing that "so and so from Frog, MO just bought the balm" or some saying like that. I'm not criticizing their web design for design's sake, but it cheapens the integrity of the company and it's product.
> 
> I missed seeing that "500-1,000mg of CBD per ounce of balm" like you saw. It does bother me that the list of ingredients are random and not in order of most to least, but since members _here_ have tried it and stated it does work, makes me more apt to try it.
> 
> Thanks again Phil for your help!



A lot of sites have that little slide-out these days. I guess it's supposed to instill a sense of acceptance of the site, that other people trust it so much that they're buying from it.


----------



## RadishRose

Yeah, "unsolicited testimonies", LOL.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> A lot of sites have that little slide-out these days. I guess it's supposed to instill a sense of acceptance of the site, that other people trust it so much that they're buying from it.



Last time I was on the GoGreen site that slide-out popped up and said that Gary O' from Oregon just bought 375 cases of balm.

In all seriousness, about 1 min after I bought my last can of balm that slide-out showed up with my name on it and what I purchased.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh wow! It's true!

Gary, 375 cases?


----------



## ClassicRockr

RadishRose said:


> Oh wow! It's true!
> 
> Gary, 375 cases?       View attachment 50776



Yep, the balm IS that good!!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Last time I was on the GoGreen site that slide-out popped up and said that Gary O' from Oregon just bought 375 cases of balm.
> 
> .



Those bass turds!!!!

Man, get one measly box car load, and whadda they do?


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

Could be worse, I suppose ... 

"_Phil from Wilkes-Barre has just purchased the 2-oz. CBD Balm, which he plans to apply to the boil on his bum ..._"


----------



## RadishRose

SifuPhil said:


> Could be worse, I suppose ...
> 
> "_Phil from Wilkes-Barre has just purchased the 2-oz. CBD Balm, which he plans to apply to the boil on his bum ..._"



Are you sure they didn't mean boil in his bong?


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Are you sure they didn't mean boil in his bong?
> 
> View attachment 50833



Oh, yeah, that's a possibility.

I want to get stupid. layful:


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, that's a possibility.
> 
> I want to get stupid. layful:


Ummm, I think that has already  been accomplished. Hahahahahaha. You left yourself wide open for that one, my dear. You’ve never been the same since I stole your brain. Women do that.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Ummm, I think that has already  been accomplished. Hahahahahaha. You left yourself wide open for that one, my dear. You’ve never been the same since I stole your brain. Women do that.



HEY!

Be nice or I'll call in an airstrike on BC.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> HEY!
> 
> Be nice or I'll call in an airstrike on BC.


Gonna be a lawn dart then? Lulz, boom!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Gonna be a lawn dart then? Lulz, boom!





Forgot what we were talking about ... let me take another hit ... :turnaround:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Hey, put a dab of GoGeen 500mg Hemp Balm on my left shoulder this AM at 9:30 and haven’t gotten stupid from it. Just put another dab on a few minutes ago and doing fine (not doing anything stupid).


----------



## Shalimar

ClassicRockr said:


> Hey, put a dab of GoGeen 500mg Hemp Balm on my left shoulder this AM at 9:30 and haven’t gotten stupid from it. Just put another dab on a few minutes ago and doing fine (not doing anything stupid).


Loll.


----------



## Lara

In the news just now (a tv station that actually airs News for a change) said that "synthetic marijuana" is causing more deaths. 3 dead, 107 suffering from internal bleeding...k-2 cannibas that comes in e-cigarettes, causing uncontrollable bleeding, paranoia, hallucinations, and "can't walk or talk"

They showed a pic of a store shelf full of colorful packaging (bags like candy comes in) that seemed to me to appeal to children or teens. One name on the bags said potpourri, another was "Mr. Nice Guy" with a BIG smilie face. They had pics of animals and cartoon characters.


----------



## SifuPhil

Lara said:


> In the news just now (a tv station that actually airs News for a change) said that "synthetic marijuana" is causing more deaths. 3 dead, 107 suffering from internal bleeding...k-2 cannibas that you use one of those vapor thingies for, causing "can't walk or talk"
> 
> They showed a pic of a store shelf full of colorful packaging (bags like candy comes in) that seemed to me to appeal to children or teens. One name on the bags said potpourri. They had pics of animals and cartoon characters.



It's a shame that they even associate the word "marijuana" with those products. 

The only thing they have in common with real cannabis is that they bind to the body's cannabinoid receptors. Other than that, all they are are a group of toxic chemicals (originally developed as fertilizer). Of course, the government has dragged their feet for years banning this stuff - they're too busy going after the real thing.


----------



## Lara

The reporter showed a segment of an interview where the special agent guy (obviously I was not fully focused on this lol) said that no sooner do they ban a product, a chemist comes along and formulates another one and then the banning process starts all over again.


----------



## SifuPhil

Lara said:


> The reporter showed a segment of an interview where the special agent guy (obviously I was not fully focused on this lol) said that no sooner do they ban a product, a chemist comes along and formulates another one and then the banning process starts all over again.



That's sadly true. As always, the bad guys are one step ahead all the time. 

Still, I wouldn't put that stuff into my body if you paid me. I'm nobody's guinea pig. And I've seen what that stuff does to people.


----------



## RadishRose

I saw this yesterday, too. Frightening!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just got another tin of GoGreen Hemp Balm, but this time the 1000mg one. Will see if it is more powerful than the 500mg. All I do know is that in between taking 500mg Turmeric and using the balm, my wife's fingers feel better. Both help with the "achy-nagging" pain I get daily in my left shoulder and sometimes in both shoulders. 

Actually, got information yesterday, after my routine VA doctor visit/consultation about my blood and urine work (labs), there is a Chronic Pain Class our local VA Clinic puts on weekly that I will check out.


----------



## jaminhealth

I just got a new source of CBD 500mg 2 oz Canna Salve and my other source is another product with 100mg of CBD.  I think this new one 500mg is going to help my poor OA knee.   I have no desire to smoke any of the MJ stuff and so much other stuff is so expensive.


----------



## Gary O'

jaminhealth said:


> *I just got a new source of CBD 500mg 2 oz Canna Salve *and my other source is another product with 100mg of CBD.  I think this new one 500mg is going to help my poor OA knee.   I have no desire to smoke any of the MJ stuff and so much other stuff is so expensive.


Please keep us posted, jamin
Are they a bit more reasonable in price than GoGreen?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, please let us know the place. I bought the 1000 mg CBD GoGreen Balm, and like another reply, haven’t felt any difference from the 500 mg and the 1000 mg. If bought again, I’ll get the 500 mg. 

Good thing about both, it takes very little to use. A dab on the finger goes pretty far.


----------



## jaminhealth

Does anyone think the CBD ointment could have a cumulative effect on the knee joint? I want to call the company where I bought it and no phone #.   I use it 2-3 times per day, rub it in the knee that is.


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> Does anyone think the CBD ointment could have a cumulative effect on the knee joint? I want to call the company where I bought it and no phone #.   I use it 2-3 times per day, rub it in the knee that is.



What type of cumulative effects are you referring to?


----------



## jaminhealth

Well the more CBD getting into our skin/joints, the more comfort we could have is what I'm wondering.

OK, I found a way to email the company and just got their reply:


"Yes - absolutely!

It will build up to become more powerful. 


Thanks for asking!"


Thehealingcompanystore.com


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> Well the more CBD getting into our skin/joints, the more comfort we could have is what I'm wondering.
> 
> OK, I found a way to email the company and just got their reply:
> 
> 
> "Yes - absolutely!
> 
> It will build up to become more powerful.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking!"
> 
> 
> Thehealingcompanystore.com


Perfect. Just for the record, that’s the answer I was about to give.  Lol


----------



## rgp

OK, here's the latest I am trying for pain.....MedCBD mints...Ordered them the other day. They just arrived...16 mints, $20.. let two p/day dissolve in mouth.
Just 'popped' one...I'll see how they do ?


----------



## jaminhealth

rgp said:


> OK, here's the latest I am trying for pain.....MedCBD mints...Ordered them the other day. They just arrived...16 mints, $20.. let two p/day dissolve in mouth.
> Just 'popped' one...I'll see how they do ?



That would be good if they eased pain..keep us posted.   j


----------



## ClassicRockr

I like the 500 mg GoGreen Hemp Balm, but my wife really likes it. She’s uses the 1000 mg one I bought. However, like myself, she has found out that it doesn’t last nearly as long as she’d like it to. 

It gets to warm in our vehicle to leave it in there, so have to wait until we return home to use it again. Bummer!

This daily (chronic) arthritis aching is a real PITB!


----------



## SeaBreeze

For anyone interested, George Noory is going to have a guest on his show tonight who wrote a book about using hemp, CBD oil, for medical uses.  Might be interesting if I'm still awake.

First Half: Earl Mindell, RPh, PhD, is a registered pharmacist, master herbalist, and award-winning author of over twenty best-selling books. In the first half, he will discuss hemp, a close relative of marijuana, but with very little THC, the substance responsible for marijuana’s highs and a lot more CBD, the compound responsible for effectively treating dozens of disorders.

 He will also cover the unfortunate fact that the U.S. government, which holds the patent for CBD specifically because of its healing abilities, has unfairly classified hemp as a Class 1 drug, thereby banning people in the United States from growing it commercially.

Coast to Coast AM radio show at night with George Noory, click here to find the show on your local station.

https://www.coasttocoastam.com/stations


----------



## Keesha

Thanks Seabreeze. Earl Mindell is a world famous herbalist. He’s good. 
Good news. I’ll look for it.


----------



## jaminhealth

SeaBreeze said:


> For anyone interested, George Noory is going to have a guest on his show tonight who wrote a book about using hemp, CBD oil, for medical uses.  Might be interesting if I'm still awake.
> 
> First Half: Earl Mindell, RPh, PhD, is a registered pharmacist, master herbalist, and award-winning author of over twenty best-selling books. In the first half, he will discuss hemp, a close relative of marijuana, but with very little THC, the substance responsible for marijuana’s highs and a lot more CBD, the compound responsible for effectively treating dozens of disorders.
> 
> He will also cover the unfortunate fact that the U.S. government, which holds the patent for CBD specifically because of its healing abilities, has unfairly classified hemp as a Class 1 drug, thereby banning people in the United States from growing it commercially.
> 
> Coast to Coast AM radio show at night with George Noory, click here to find the show on your local station.
> 
> https://www.coasttocoastam.com/stations



I heard he is on C to C tonight and I listen but about 15 minutes into the program I'm asleep.  Mindell has been around a long time and he's 78, younger than me, but when I heard the lecture on Pycnogenol back in 1995, Mindell was on the panel of presenters...amazing and he's still going.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're welcome Keesha.  Jam, it might not be 15 minutes for me, but the show starts at 11PM, and I listen with a tiny radio under my pillow, so a lot of times I doze off during the show.


----------



## jaminhealth

It starts here at 10PM which is my bedtime and I'm usually out like a light by 10:20 or so...my sleep combo has been kicking in for over an hour.  but my sleep is good and important....take care.


----------



## jaminhealth

I heard about 40 minutes of E.M. last night and liked what he was saying.  Now IF I could find an oil to ingest for overall body OA pain that I could *afford* and would get me off at least some of the ibuprofen, I'd buy it, but the word is *afford*.   I've tried a couple oils that I could afford and they did nothing.


----------



## Keesha

The oil I make from my growing herbs works exceptionally well.
Heres a small pic of my medicine in seedling stages. These plants grow incredibly quickly and incredibly big. 
Gotta love View attachment 51797Canada


----------



## jaminhealth

Keesha, that's great that you can do this, I don't see this in my life.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Finally....FDA Approves Drug Derived from Marijuana for Epilepsy Treatment*

More here.  









> The Food and Drug Administration on Monday approved the first drug derived from marijuana.
> 
> Epidiolex  is an oral drug made from cannabidiol, or CBD, designed to treat  seizures associated with two rare and severe forms of epilepsy –  Lennox-Gastaut syndrome and Dravet syndrome – in patients two years and  older, the FDA announced in a press release.
> 
> This is the  first FDA-approved drug that contains a "purified drug substance derived  from marijuana," as well as the first to be used in the treatment of  Dravet syndrome. Epidiolex contains CBD, a chemical component of  marijuana, but it does not contain THC, the psychoactive compound in  marijuana that produces a high.
> 
> 
> 
> "This  approval serves as a reminder that advancing sound development programs  that properly evaluate active ingredients contained in marijuana can  lead to important medical therapies. And, the FDA is committed to this  kind of careful scientific research and drug development," FDA  Commissioner Dr. Scott Gottlieb said in the release. "Because of the  adequate and well-controlled clinical studies that supported this  approval, prescribers can have confidence in the drug's uniform strength  and consistent delivery that support appropriate dosing needed for  treating patients with these complex and serious epilepsy syndromes."
> 
> 
> 
> Epidiolex  was studied in three randomized, double blind, placebo-controlled  clinical trials comprised of 516 patients with one of the two seizure  disorders. Taken along with other medications, Epidiolex was shown to be  effective in reducing the frequency of seizures when compared to  placebo.


----------



## Keesha

Thank you Seabreeze. That’s the info I was wanting to get for CeeCee. 
Good stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

I was just reading that a few minutes ago! Notice it does NOT say anything about arthritis or pain. Just those 2 forms of epilepsy.


----------



## Keesha

I thought this was the info about the GoGreen balm that Gary and JimW use for their arthritis but it’s not. Anyway the info is in here somewhere. Whoever wants the info can look for themselves I’m sure.


----------



## Keesha

DCF said:


> It is an effective pain reliever and if you get a strain with a high percentage of CBD, you won't get loopy.  I did a film on marijuana and the need for proper research on the plants potential.  You can see it here: https://www.amazon.com/Life-Me-Betw...pID=51pVBhksx6L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch





JimW said:


> Hi Senex, Here's the link to where the discussion about the CBD balm and drops started. The discussion is scattered amongst Gary's awesome pics and tales of living off the grid in the Oregon wilderness. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/31353-Our-version-of-retirement-Living-a-childhood-dream?p=785001#post785001
> I do suggest reading that entire thread from the beginning when you have a chance, the way Gary and his wife are spending their retirement along with Gary's craftsmanship is nothing short of amazing!
> 
> Here is the link to the balm we use, you can find the CBD drops on this site as well. I highly recommend the balm and you might have some luck with the drops. We've been using the 500mg strength and it's been working great. Good luck!
> https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve



ok I found the right info for hemp Balm that is supposed to relief arthritis. 
This isn’t something I personally use. I use cannabis oil with THC.


----------



## rgp

"_You can see it here: _https://www.amazon.com/Life-Me-Betwe...70_&dpSrc=srch"

   For a fee?....No thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

Just FYI;

My 5 yr old granddaughter has a form of epilepsy, seizures and all.
The only medication that keeps her from the seizures is medical marijuana, no THC.

The recognized meds reduces them, but kept her in a very drugged state.


----------



## Keesha

There are many children getting treated with medical marijuana for epilepsy very successfully but unfortunately not without criticism and redicule from others who don’t understand its benefits


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> There are many children getting treated with medical marijuana for epilepsy very successfully but unfortunately not without criticism and redicule from others who don’t understand its benefits



He had a tough time...for a long time


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> He had a tough time...for a long time


How is he coping now?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> How is he coping now?



The docs have backed off
things are better since authorities have backed off
His daughter (my granddaughter) is doing well
She still has minor seizures (you can see them in her eyes), but not so sedated (heavily drugged) with opiates and whatever the FDA says is just fine


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> The docs have backed off
> things are better since authorities have backed off
> His daughter (my granddaughter) is doing well
> She still has minor seizures (you can see them in her eyes), but not so sedated (heavily drugged) with opiates and whatever the FDA says is just fine


fabulous news Gary
Ive witnessed the same type of thing with others who have kids with epilepsy and compared to the FDA approved narcotics, it’s like chalk and cheese.  It’s a good thing this very young lady has a smart open minded father who can think ‘outside’ The box.
Wonderful heart warming news


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> fabulous news Gary
> Ive witnessed the same type of thing with others who have kids with epilepsy and compared to the FDA approved narcotics, it’s like chalk and cheese.  It’s a good thing this very young lady has a smart open minded father who can think ‘outside’ The box.
> Wonderful heart warming news



'tis


----------



## SeaBreeze

I had a girl dog who developed Idiopathic Epilepsy around the age of 5.  She had severe seizures, and cluster seizures, several in a row and several times a day.  She hallucinated right before a seizure.  She was on heavy meds, and the vet had to keep increasing the doses for her. She was soon like a zombie, out of it most of the time, just herself every now and then for a few minutes. 

She also had hip dysplasia and other health problems that she was taking meds and supplements for.   Our hearts ached every time she had an episode, she'd go blind and be afraid of us when she came out of it, yelping to stand due to her hips.  If I had the option of at least adding CBD oil to her list of meds, or reducing some of them, it would have been great.  RIP.


----------



## WhatInThe

I've heard positive things about medical marijuana. I have no problems with medical use, or even recreational use but...

A recent study showed pot users have a lower tolerance for pain.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

Study from Colorado using patients admitted to a trauma center. They discovered that 54% of those involved in an accident were regular pot users. They rated their pain higher than non pot users. It's just one study, more to come.


----------



## jaminhealth

Interesting on the pain level issue, I have a pretty high pain level as I've lived with it so long and won't medicate myself to the zombie world..  I've been trying various CBD tinctures and ointments and so far for what I've spent, not  much relief.

My Topricin (homeopathic) and Ultra Tiger Balm do a pretty good job for my joints.


----------



## Keesha

WhatInThe said:


> I've heard positive things about medical marijuana. I have no problems with medical use, or even recreational use but...
> 
> A recent study showed pot users have a lower tolerance for pain.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> Study from Colorado using patients admitted to a trauma center. They discovered that 54% of those involved in an accident were regular pot users. They rated their pain higher than non pot users. It's just one study, more to come.




This article doesn’t specific what type of cannabis these people were using , the method they were using or the amount they were using. 


It also states that 9% of users in this survey also used opiates or cocaine.
Do you think perhaps this may make this survey VOID considering that unspecified marijuana was ‘supposed’ to be the ‘only’ drug surveyed? It’s results are contaminated already. 


Other prescription or illegal drugs do not have the same effect on users pain levels. 
What prescription drugs or other illegal drugs are they talking about?


Another major problem with this survey is that they surveyed 4,000  - 13 year olds for FOUR years. Well duh 
It’s a known fact that children should not have marijuana since their minds are still growing. This is bad news for sure. 


What is regarded as ‘frequently abusing the substance?’


----------



## WhatInThe

Keesha said:


> This article doesn’t specific what type of cannabis these people were using , the method they were using or the amount they were using.
> 
> 
> It also states that 9% of users in this survey also used opiates or cocaine.
> Do you think perhaps this may make this survey VOID considering that unspecified marijuana was ‘supposed’ to be the ‘only’ drug surveyed? It’s results are contaminated already.
> 
> 
> Other prescription or illegal drugs do not have the same effect on users pain levels.
> What prescription drugs or other illegal drugs are they talking about?
> 
> 
> Another major problem with this survey is that they surveyed 4,000  - 13 year olds for FOUR years. Well duh
> It’s a known fact that children should not have marijuana since their minds are still growing. This is bad news for sure.
> 
> 
> What is regarded as ‘frequently abusing the substance?’



Since they mentioned Colorado was the first state to legalize marijuana there's probably a lot of recreational pot among the regular users, not just medical. The survey about pain tolerance and amount of opioid based pain killers needed/used, pot users needed about another 2 mgs per day compared to non pot users. Those on medical pot already have issues so I can see their pain being greater but the recreational users are a different story. If they are regulars users and didn't get to use during their hospital stay by the time they are discharged they're probably not feeling too great. The survey also noted it was taken from patients involving minor accidents so they are probably talking about minor cuts, breaks, sprains etc. I doubt the treated injuries were catastrophic or major surgery related.

The actual study conductor/report probably have the data on non cocaine and opioid users as well in a sub category. Although the cocaine and opioid users are different theoretically they also should have less pain starting out.


----------



## Keesha

WhatInThe said:


> Since they mentioned Colorado was the first state to legalize marijuana there's probably a lot of recreational pot among the regular users, not just medical. The survey about pain tolerance and amount of opioid based pain killers needed/used, pot users needed about another 2 mgs per day compared to non pot users. Those on medical pot already have issues so I can see their pain being greater but the recreational users are a different story. If they are regulars users and didn't get to use during their hospital stay by the time they are discharged they're probably not feeling too great. The survey also noted it was taken from patients involving minor accidents so they are probably talking about minor cuts, breaks, sprains etc. I doubt the treated injuries were catastrophic or major surgery related.
> 
> The actual study conductor/report probably have the data on non cocaine and opioid users as well in a sub category. Although the cocaine and opioid users are different theoretically they also should have less pain starting out.




When I asked specifically what type of cannabis these people were using, I wasn’t inquiring whether it was recreational or medical marijuana. I was inquiring about what type of strains they were using including the THC, CBD ratio. Some strains are more indica dominant, some more sativa dominant and it makes a difference. 


Also the method of use wasn’t mentioned either. Did these people vape  or ingest the marijuana or did they just smoke it ? 


It also wasn’t stated how much they used or when they used it. Was this done after meals or on any empty stomach? Did these children smoke an entire joint to themselves each time?


The problem with these so called ‘Surveys’ is that they desperately lack important specific information that make them credible. They are often paid and conducted for an entirely different reason than what’s claimed. 


Also there is another survey that was done that is listed in between this other survey that is even more unbelievable that involved 4,000 thirteen year old students from 31 different schools. 


Apparently ALL these students were experimented on each day for a FOUR year survey done on UNDER AGED children. In my opinion, this is child abuse. My first question is, what parents are going to allow their 13 year old children to be experimented on with illegal drugs at such a young age??? Their minds are still growing and this should never happen. 
I’m shocked that a university would even allow this to happen. 


It also doesn’t state what strains were used, the percentage ratings of THC verses CBD ratio, the method used , how much or how often. 


The conclusions state that every year the students filled out questionnaires about their experience and how they felt but there are no specifics. It vaguely suggests that they might feel something external is part of their body and think they have been unjustly treated. 


If they are 13 year old kids being experimented on for a survey then THEY ARE being unjustly treated and I personally call this survey BOGUS!!!


The biggest problem with surveys isn’t just the lack of pertinent information but the reason why they are being done and by whom. They usually ARE NOT done for the reasons claimed but done for different  reasons altogether which makes their validity questionable to say the least. 


They also are usually paid for and sponsored by independent sources which often are never stated otherwise, making them even more unbelievable.


----------



## Keesha

They grow like weeds!


----------



## RadishRose

I'm higher than a Georgia pine just looking at all that! layful:


----------



## Keesha

Thanks RaddishRose.:flowers:

There’s so much going on this time of year and one of the things is harvesting and it’s a lot of work but rewarding.
Here are some close up pics of my medical marijuana grown outside.


----------



## RadishRose

They're beautiful, Keesha!


----------



## AprilT

Road trip.  j/k, I don't think my brain could tolerate marijuana, but, looking at the lovely leaves, my lips might be willing to talk my brain into it.


----------



## Keesha

Thank you ladies. 
Road trip welcome :lofl:
Hey April. Perhaps I could talk you into having a canna cookie.


----------

